# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2017



## jonas (1 Jan 2017 às 00:46)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas (1 Jan 2017 às 00:46)

Ja e 2017!!!Com bastante frio!
Ja com 0.6 de temperatura
Hoje vai aos negativos!


----------



## joselamego (1 Jan 2017 às 01:10)

Com 2,8°C e o carro ficar com geada!
Um 2017 com paz e saúde!







Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (1 Jan 2017 às 04:50)

Boa madrugada! Iniciamos o primeiro dia do ano com uma temperatura actual de 4,5ºC aqui no centro da Invicta e um vento gélido. Quase não dá para andar na rua com tanto frio.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2017 às 08:20)

Bom dia e Bom Ano para todos 

2017 começa gelado por aqui, mínima de *0.8 ºc*. 

Neste momento 1.3 ºc, 97 % HR e uma aragem simplesmente gélida de E.

É visível geada em algumas superfícies, foto de há momentos:


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jan 2017 às 08:42)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *0,4ºC*

Agora sigo com* 0,6ºC *e um vento gélido de ENE a soprar a *18km/h* com rajadas.
Temperatura aparente desceu aos *-5,5ºC *


----------



## joselamego (1 Jan 2017 às 08:55)

Bons dias,
Mínima de 0,2°C, por Gondomar, neste primeiro dia do ano, mais logo noite já deve chover ....
Vento gélido de Este
T.atual de 0,8°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (1 Jan 2017 às 10:06)

Bom dia.

Início de um novo ano e logo com uma temperatura mínima negativa e uma fortíssima camada de geada. 

Este é daqueles dias que parece que nevou, ao amanhecer estava tudo branquinho.  Neste momento ainda muito gelo em muitos locais, inclusive no telhado da minha casa. 

Tmin: - 1 grau
Tatual : 4 graus


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2017 às 11:12)

Bom dia 6 graus na aldeia de couce

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (1 Jan 2017 às 11:12)

bom dia,
Minima de -1.3 graus, geada moderada e algum nevoeiro logo pela manhã.
Neste momento estão 3.6 graus.
Bem-vindo 2017
Que traga bons eventos.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Jan 2017 às 11:22)

Boas,

Por aqui vai aquecendo, temperatura atual de *4,4ºC* e *82%* de Humidade, vento de Leste *17km/h. *

Céu limpo.

Deixo aqui o gráfico da minha estação, nas ultimas 24h:





Por volta das 16h é a altura em que o vento diminui de intensidade, durante a noite tem soprado sempre moderado, e assim a temperatura aparente vai-se afastando da temperatura real, sinal que a sensação térmica é mais baixa.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Jan 2017 às 15:43)

Boas. Extremos de hoje: Minima: 0,4 graus. Maxima: 11,8 graus

Por agora vento fraco de SE, 11,0 graus e 63% HR


----------



## AJCS (1 Jan 2017 às 16:28)

Boas,

Nas últimas horas o barometro levou um tombo de 10 mbar.

Temp.max. 10,6ºC
Temp.min. 0,8ºC
PA 1021 mbar

Temp.atual 8,6ºc HR 70%

O céu ainda apresenta alguns cirrus.


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Jan 2017 às 17:01)

Descida acentuada da temperatura neste momento, já vou com 7,6º, mais logo entra a chuva, não é muita mas é melhor que nada!


----------



## jonas (1 Jan 2017 às 17:54)

Boa tarde
Ja frio com 6.0 graus.
Humidade nos 82%
E vento de sul.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Jan 2017 às 19:16)

Boa noite!
A temperatura já aumentou um pouco e o vento já puxa! 

Estou a espera da auga


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2017 às 22:29)

Boas, 

Chove com  intensidade 

7.4°c.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2017 às 22:33)

Chove com 6°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Jan 2017 às 23:31)

Chuva fraca, por vezes moderada!


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2017 às 23:49)

Boa noite e bem vindos a 2017.

Por cá também já chove há um bom bocado.
Por vezes a chuva é entre fraca a moderada, nada de expressivo para já (e talvez nem o venha a ser ).
O vento sopra fraco de norte.
O *acumulado* é de *2,0 mm*.
A noite anterior foi a noite mais fria do ano (com moderada a forte geada) e também do mês. Vamos ver se será também o dia mais chuvoso do ano até ao momento...

*Tmín: -2,2ºC
Tmáx: 11,6ºC
Tmédia: 4,7ºC

Tatual: 5,2ºC
Hr: 84%*​


----------



## supercell (1 Jan 2017 às 23:51)

Para já ainda não chove por aqui. Vento fraco e céu nublado.


----------



## cookie (1 Jan 2017 às 23:58)

Uns dias passados no Minho e Galiza. Dias solarengos mas bastante frios com o carro a registar 1,8 graus às 22:30 e a máxima na maior parte dos dias a não ir além dos 11 graus. Varias vezes às 10:00 estavam 5 graus e a geada ainda se mantinha nas zonas de sombra. Hoje às 22:20 chovia copiosamente na zona da senhora da hora e o carro marcava 7 graus. Em Azurara chuva menos intensa e 9 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2017 às 00:04)

Por Gondomar chuva fraca 
T.atual de 6,5°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (2 Jan 2017 às 00:42)

Boa noite. 

Chove certinho por aqui... 

O acumulado vai em 3.2 mm.

Tatual : 9 graus


----------



## jonas (2 Jan 2017 às 08:04)

Bom dia,
Noite de chuva certinha, sendo que que agora parou.
Vento de noroeste moderado.
Tatual:8 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Jan 2017 às 08:52)

Ui que fartura de chuva para estrear a minha estação...
2,1mm acumulados....
8,2 graus atuais, com 76% HR e algumas rajadas de 40 kmh


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2017 às 09:19)

Bom dia, 

ontem o dia terminou com *5.8 mm* acumulados.

Hoje sigo com *0.8 mm* até ao momento.

9.5ºc actuais.

Céu encoberto.


----------



## jcboliveira (2 Jan 2017 às 09:39)

Estou a estranhar os valores do SMPC, o vento está bem menor que no ISEP e a direção está errática. Para o local em questão deveria de ter valores bem maiores. Eu moro mais ou menos a meia distância das duas estações e a meia altitude (134m)  e tenho as árvores a mexer e bem.


----------



## jonas (2 Jan 2017 às 09:43)

Olhei agora para a estação, e: 3.3 de acumulado.Ao menos choveu!
10.1 Graus e 88% de humidade


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jan 2017 às 11:01)

Boas,

Aumento repentino da intensidade do vento, sopra de Leste a *27km/h* com rajadas acima dos *50km/h*.

Sigo com *10,6ºC* e *71%* de HR.
Acumulado de ontem *7,3mm* e hoje *0,8mm*


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jan 2017 às 11:19)

jcboliveira disse:


> Estou a estranhar os valores do SMPC, o vento está bem menor que no ISEP e a direção está errática. Para o local em questão deveria de ter valores bem maiores. Eu moro mais ou menos a meia distância das duas estações e a meia altitude (134m)  e tenho as árvores a mexer e bem.



Gráficos da estação SMPC:






Pelos histórico dos dados do vento e rajada da última semana , não se nota que houve alteração na localização do anemómetro.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2017 às 11:29)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Pelos histórico dos dados do vento e rajada da última semana , não se nota que houve alteração na localização do anemómetro.



Ia precisamente falar disso , os outros dados parecem-me correctos, mas o vento é bastante estranho em velocidade e direcção..


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2017 às 11:34)

jcboliveira disse:


> Estou a estranhar os valores do SMPC, o vento está bem menor que no ISEP e a direção está errática. Para o local em questão deveria de ter valores bem maiores. Eu moro mais ou menos a meia distância das duas estações e a meia altitude (134m) e tenho as árvores a mexer e bem.



Ainda não fui lá confirmar, mas visualizaste a estação num local diferente, ou seja no cimo do prédio de exercícios?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (2 Jan 2017 às 13:09)

Ta fresco hoje...que volte os dias de céu limpo e temperaturas negativas 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (2 Jan 2017 às 13:33)

Boa tarde,
Choveu um pouco,mas não acumulou.
Aumentou o vento há cerca de 20 min, mas agora voltou a abrandar.
Estão 12 graus e 62 % de humidade


----------



## supercell (2 Jan 2017 às 14:43)

Por aqui começa a cair a primeira chuva de 2017, vento moderado.


----------



## jonas (2 Jan 2017 às 15:39)

Começa a chover, já acumula.
Vento moderado com rajadas.

EDIT: durou pouco.


----------



## jcboliveira (2 Jan 2017 às 16:55)

Isto foi o que vi, um anemómetro da Davis, mas pelos vistos não deve ser a informação que ´se está a ver.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Jan 2017 às 17:20)

Este "evento" está a ser fraquíssimo por aqui, sigo com 2,1mm acumulados, 10.0º e rajada máxima de 48km\h.... Esperava pelo menos uns 10mms...


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2017 às 17:20)

jcboliveira disse:


> Isto foi o que vi, um anemómetro da Davis, mas pelos vistos não deve ser a informação que ´se está a ver.



Será que o resto da estação também foi colocado nessa localização? Os dados actuais de precipitação e temperatura/humidade estão bastante bons e de acordo com  estações vizinhas, nomeadamente a minha e a do ISEP... 

Estranho é mesmo o vento..

Ou então será outra estação que existe no quartel e com dados para uso interno 

Por aqui sigo com *1.6 mm* acumulados e 11.0 ºc actuais.

Vento  SE 19 Km/h.


----------



## james (2 Jan 2017 às 17:33)

Boa tarde. 
Encontro - me  por Guimarães,  o meu segundo local de seguimento e está a chover bem, céu muito caregado.

Tatual : 10 graus


----------



## jonas (2 Jan 2017 às 17:55)

Por aqui o total do evento está nos 3,9 mm de acumulado.Esperava uns 5 mm, mas é melhor do que nada.
Uma dúvida..
Hoje reparei que em Penafiel (perto do hotel do lado este) existe uma estação meteorológica no meio de uma rotunda.
Alguém sabe se se pode aceder aos dados?


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Jan 2017 às 18:14)

Choveu agora 10 minutos mas de forma fraca, nada acumulou...


----------



## jcboliveira (2 Jan 2017 às 21:24)

Snifa disse:


> Será que o resto da estação também foi colocado nessa localização? Os dados actuais de precipitação e temperatura/humidade estão bastante bons e de acordo com  estações vizinhas, nomeadamente a minha e a do ISEP...
> 
> Estranho é mesmo o vento..
> 
> ...



Não sei mas vou tentar saber. Nós temos um edifício bem alto e descoberto no ISEP e já pensei em colocar um anemómetro por lá, pois faz-nos falta uma medição de vento em ponto alto sem efeitos de edifícios para as nossas duas turbinas aerogeradores. Se este anemómetro estivesse a trabalhar era impecável pois estou mais interessado em vento médio do que em rajadas.

PS: Coloquei uma secção com previsões e é pena que tenha que ir buscar dados à Noruega e os mesmo não estejam facilmente disponíveis no IPMA


----------



## cookie (2 Jan 2017 às 23:35)

Dia invernal por VC com vento moderado, frio e alguma chuva. 

Por Gouveia parece ter havido um evento extremo (vento) http://www.cmjornal.pt/cm-ao-minuto...r-telhados-em-gouveia?ref=cmaominuto_timeline


http://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/gua...sa-estragos-em-aldeia-de-gouveia-5582909.html

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jan 2017 às 23:45)

Snifa disse:


> Na quarta-feira passada passei por lá e ainda estava no sítio do costume, esse antigo  local é pouco exposto e com alguns prédios em volta.
> 
> Para ter dados mais representativos da zona cheguei a sugerir-lhes que a subissem e colocassem no topo do prédio onde fazem os exercícios, ficando assim bem exposta a todos os quadrantes.
> 
> ...






jcboliveira disse:


> Isto foi o que vi, um anemómetro da Davis, mas pelos vistos não deve ser a informação que ´se está a ver.




Pelo que vejo na foto que o @Snifa colocou, parece.me que a estação já lá esta montada.  Penso que é uma Davis Vantage , completa.

No Wunderground a foto que aparece relativamente a estação SMPC é esta:





Pelos valores de velocidade e direcção do vento, claramente que a estação estará instalada num local deste género, muitos prédios em redor...


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jan 2017 às 23:53)

jcboliveira disse:


> Não sei mas vou tentar saber. Nós temos um edifício bem alto e descoberto no ISEP e já pensei em colocar um anemómetro por lá, pois faz-nos falta uma medição de vento em ponto alto sem efeitos de edifícios para as nossas duas turbinas aerogeradores. Se este anemómetro estivesse a trabalhar era impecável pois estou mais interessado em vento médio do que em rajadas.
> 
> PS: Coloquei uma secção com previsões e é pena que tenha que ir buscar dados à Noruega e os mesmo não estejam facilmente disponíveis no IPMA



No topo deste edifício, acho que era um local excelente para a recolha dos dados de Vento , bastante exposto a todos os quadrantes.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Jan 2017 às 03:50)

Boa noite! Vento fraco/moderado S/SO
O acumulado está nos 5mm 
EDIT: TEMP ACTUAL 12.4ºC
VENTO FRACO S


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2017 às 08:48)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Pelos valores de velocidade e direcção do vento, claramente que a estação estará instalada num local deste género, muitos prédios em redor...



Passei por lá há pouco, e a estação que se vê na foto ainda lá está no mesmo local portanto no quartel existem 2 estações, a da fotografia e outra no edifício do exercício num local bem mais exposto.

Os dados na net ( underground)  serão da estação localizada no local mais baixo.

Mas não deixa de ser interessante que a temperatura e precipitação estejam tão coincidentes com as estações vizinhas..

Normalmente, e devido á sua localização, esta estação marca temperaturas mais altas ( sobertudo as máximas em dias de sol) e precipitação a menos 

Quanto ao vento, os dados são muito imprecisos..


----------



## james (3 Jan 2017 às 09:48)

Bom dia. 

Mais um dia com céu nublado com aguaceiros curtos mas fortes. 

O acumulado deste evento ronda os 10 mm.


----------



## cookie (3 Jan 2017 às 11:48)

Por volta das 9:30 caiu um aguaceiro moderado. Manhã fria mas não gélida. Desagradável para andar na rua? Sim. O céu era de neve, mas essa nem vê-la 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jan 2017 às 12:23)

Por aqui manhã de aguaceiros fraquinhos, nada acumulou...

Por agora 13,2º, 80% HR e céu nublado com abertas...


----------



## james (3 Jan 2017 às 13:10)

Cai mais um aguaceiro forte!


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jan 2017 às 13:47)

Por aqui continua o céu nublado com abertas e aguaceiros muito curtos e muito fracos que nada acumulam. Resumindo: O acumulado deste evento é para já de apenas 2,1mm, quase nada portanto...

Sigo com 13,4º e 76% HR


----------



## jonas (3 Jan 2017 às 16:33)

Bela chuvada agora!
Céu todo negro.

Edit: já acumula 0.3 mm


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jan 2017 às 17:34)

Boas, sigo neste momento com 11,0º, 87% de humidade e chove muito fraco, não acumula.
Extremos de hoje: Mínima: 7,9º Máxima 14,0º


----------



## james (3 Jan 2017 às 18:29)

Os aguaceiros moderados sucedem- se por aqui. 

Dia invernal, este evento foi melhor do que estava à espera.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2017 às 19:03)

Boa noite,

*5.6 mm* acumulados hoje.

12.3 ºc actuais.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Jan 2017 às 19:09)

Boas, este "evento" já não vai render mais nada por aqui, o acumulado destes dois dias fica nos 2,1mm.
Por agora não chove, o céu permanece nublado e estão 10,9º com 93%HR


----------



## jonas (3 Jan 2017 às 19:15)

Caiu mais um aguaceiro, o evento segue nos 5,6 de acumulado. Hoje já acumulou  1.5 mm .Nao está mau.....tendo em conta o resto....
Estão 11,5 graus e 97% de humidade.Vento fraco de sul.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Jan 2017 às 21:13)

Boa noite! Vento fraco S/SE
TEMP: 13.6ºC
7mm acumulados


----------



## jonas (3 Jan 2017 às 22:06)

Boas.
Mais um aguaceiro. O acumulado do evento segue agora nos 6.9 mm
Tatual:11.1 graus


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Jan 2017 às 04:38)

Boa noite! O evento ficou marcado com 8mm de acumulado  Sempre pensei que ia ser melhor um pouco...!
Vento fraco/brisa de S
Temp. 14.9ºC


----------



## james (4 Jan 2017 às 07:45)

Bom dia.

Dia ( e noite)  marcados por céu muito nublado e aguaceiros de curta duração mas de forte intensidade. 

O acumulado subiu mais 2 mm durante a noite.

Neste momento cai mais um aguaceiro. 

O acumulado total deste evento  ,para já, é de 14 mm.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Jan 2017 às 08:15)

11°c e uma manhã de novembro 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2017 às 08:44)

Boas. Céu muito nublado, por vezes chove fraco, acumulei 0,3mm durante a noite.
Por agora 10,0º, e 98% HR


----------



## james (4 Jan 2017 às 09:44)

Cai mais um aguaceiro moderado.
Por aqui já não aparece o sol desde domingo de manhã.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2017 às 10:51)

Aguaceiros fracos, 10,9º de temperatura e 0,6mm acumulados.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2017 às 11:12)

Continua a acumular, 1,2mm não contava com isto hoje...
Estão 10,4º


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2017 às 14:13)

O Sol apareceu e a temperatura disparou, estão 15,9º


----------



## cookie (4 Jan 2017 às 15:07)

dia cinzento por vc com alguns aguaceiros da parte da manhã.


----------



## jonas (4 Jan 2017 às 15:44)

Boas,
Hoje não esperava com tanto, pois o acumulado do evento subiu para 11,4 mm.
A máxima de hoje está nos 19,6 graus (o que para este mês, é bastante calor).
Agora estão 16.8 graus e vento fraco de N/NW.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Jan 2017 às 16:41)

Boa tarde! De manha caiu um valente aguaceiro desde as 7.30 até as 8.20


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Jan 2017 às 17:17)

Total do acumulado deste evento na minha zona foi de 3,6mm... Agora o céu voltou a encobrir depois das abertas de tarde e estão 13,2º, com 91% HR


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Jan 2017 às 22:53)

Boa noite.

Ontem e hoje tivemos bastantes períodos de chuviscos, interrompidos por breves aguaceiros (como o de hoje de manhã, pelas 9h).
O vento tem soprado fraco nestes 2 dias (ocasionalmente moderado).
A temperatura tem sido amena, com a chuva quebrou-se o frio noturno.
O* acumulado* de ontem foi de *4,3 mm* e o de hoje foi de *4,1 mm*.

*Tatual: 10,5ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## james (4 Jan 2017 às 23:36)

Boa noite. 

Cai mais um aguaceiro por aqui. 

O acumulado de hoje sobe para 6 mm. 

Este evento já rendeu no total 17 mm.


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jan 2017 às 11:26)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o dia começou com bastante nevoeiro mas que dissipou rápido na zona onde moro. A sair de casa parei uns dois minutos para tirar umas fotos que mais logo ponho aqui. 
Agora em Barcelos com sol e céu limpo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2017 às 11:56)

Boas, céu limpo e algum "calor" tendo em conta que é Janeiro. Sigo com 15,0º e 75%  HR


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2017 às 12:16)

Apareceu algum nevoeiro e a temperatura desceu, 12,7º atuais, 85% HR


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2017 às 13:05)

O nevoeiro levantou e a temperatura sobe rapidamente, vamos ter uma bela máxima para Janeiro, sigo com 15,3º e a subir bastante rápido...


----------



## Luso Meteo (5 Jan 2017 às 18:35)

Extremos de hoje: Mínima: 7,7º (Deve ser batida antes da meia noite) Máxima 15,6º

Por agora já em descida com 9,8º, vai estar uma noite razoavelmente fria se o vento parar.


----------



## james (5 Jan 2017 às 19:46)

Boa noite. 

Hoje esteve nevoeiro cerrado durante a manhã e ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos. 
Foram 5 dias consecutivos  com céu nublado e sempre com precipitação, o total do acumulado deste evento foi de 18 mm. Superou um pouco as minhas expectativas.


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jan 2017 às 22:52)

Umas fotos do nevoeiro de manhã. Deixo também uma da nebulosa de Orion. A qualidade não é muito boa mas fica o registo.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/PHzGDF]
	

Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/QJ2LZo]
	

Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/PEQtws]
	

Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr[/URL]

[url=https://flic.kr/p/QTJFHu]
	

Orion Nebula by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jan 2017 às 01:29)

guimeixen disse:


> Umas fotos do nevoeiro de manhã. Deixo também uma da nebulosa de Orion. A qualidade não é muito boa mas fica o registo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonitas fotos. O vale do Cávado nunca desilude. E nos próximos dias volta a ligar o congelador por cá.


Neste momento céu límpido, óptima visibilidade. Também tirava umas fotos hoje se tivesse a Nikon. Ainda não arranjei carregador desde que perdi o meu. 


4,6ºC registados pela EMA há vinte minutos.


Estas actualizações...Assim dá gosto IPMA.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Jan 2017 às 06:06)

Bom dia! Temp actual de 7.9
Brisa de NE


----------



## james (6 Jan 2017 às 07:27)

Bom dia.

Amanhecer frio, com céu pouco nublado.

Tatual : 2 graus


----------



## jonas (6 Jan 2017 às 07:52)

Boas,
Manha de geada ( pouca) e vento fraco de nordeste.
Tatual:3 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jan 2017 às 08:49)

Céu limpo, mínima de 4,2º, por agora sigo com 7,3º e 60% HR


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jan 2017 às 10:28)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *6,5ºC*

Céu limpo. Neste momento estão* 8,9ºC* e o vento sopra de ENE a *23km/h*


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jan 2017 às 12:07)

Bom dia primaveril este, já com 15.5º e apenas 26% de humidade.


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jan 2017 às 12:53)

Boas, sigo já com 16.4º e vento Norte fraco.
Humidade: 28%


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jan 2017 às 14:09)

Boas atingi agora os 17º com a humidade nos 23%. Que belo dia!


----------



## jonas (6 Jan 2017 às 14:09)

Boas,
Já com 18.6 graus
Mínima de 1.2 graus por cá.
Vento de norte, fraco


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Jan 2017 às 19:36)

Vai descendo, 6,7º neste momento com 52% HR.
Talvez desça aos 0 se o vento desaperecer.


----------



## jonas (6 Jan 2017 às 20:47)

Boa noite,
A temperatura já desce,com 6.2 graus neste momento, a minima deve ser na ordem dos 1-2 graus.
Registei uma máxima de 18,8 graus.
Humidade nos 54%


----------



## AJCS (6 Jan 2017 às 21:50)

guimeixen disse:


> Umas fotos do nevoeiro de manhã. Deixo também uma da nebulosa de Orion. A qualidade não é muito boa mas fica o registo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Simplesmente fantástico!


----------



## jonas (7 Jan 2017 às 10:28)

Bom dia,
Geada fraca e minima de 1.1 graus.
Agora estão 4.8 graus.
Vento fraco.


----------



## belem (7 Jan 2017 às 10:59)

AJCS disse:


> Simplesmente fantástico!



Sem dúvida!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jan 2017 às 11:20)

Mínima andou pelos 2°c .
Na proxima noite espero ter uma mínima negativa.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Jan 2017 às 12:30)

Boas. Céu limpo, mínima de 5.3º
Por agora 14,5º, e 22%  HR


----------



## james (7 Jan 2017 às 13:12)

Boa tarde.

Céu pouco nublado.

Vento fraco.

Tatual : 12 graus
Tmin :    1 grau

Ontem de manhã esteve nevoeiro cerrado e com uma HR tão elevada, que acumulei 0.4 mm.

Há exatamente 2 anos estava em vigor um aviso vermelho  para a agitação marítima e vivíamos um inverno frio e tempestuoso.
Outros tempos...


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Jan 2017 às 13:34)

Céu limpo, neste momento estão 15º e 23% HR.
Mais um belo dia portanto.


----------



## AJCS (7 Jan 2017 às 18:49)

Temp. max. 12,9ºC
Temp.min. 0,7ºC

HR max. 71%
HR min. 47%

PA 1029 mbar

Temp. atual 6,3ºC HR 64%

Mais um dia frio!


----------



## james (7 Jan 2017 às 19:05)

Dados de hoje : 

Céu pouco nublado. 

Vento fraco.

Neblina matinal. 

Tmax :  12 graus 
Tmin :    1 grau 

Agora já está a arrefecer bem,  Tatual : 5 graus


----------



## james (7 Jan 2017 às 19:36)

3.7 graus


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jan 2017 às 19:49)

3 °c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (7 Jan 2017 às 20:38)

2 graus


----------



## karkov (7 Jan 2017 às 21:06)

Aqui já vai nos 2°


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (7 Jan 2017 às 22:55)

Dia de sol por VC mas manhã bastante fria com 4graus às 7:30. Esta noite também promete ser fria.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (7 Jan 2017 às 23:02)

0 graus


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jan 2017 às 23:42)

Boa noite.


----------



## AJCS (8 Jan 2017 às 08:44)

Bom dia,

Estou com -0,6ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Jan 2017 às 09:05)

Por aqui minima alta, 5.4 graus.
Por agora 9 graus e céu limpo, com 30% HR​


----------



## guimeixen (8 Jan 2017 às 09:26)

Bom dia,

Bastante geada. Tirei à pouco umas fotos que mais logo ponho aqui.
Mínima de -0,8ºC. Atualmente estão 0.0ºC.


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2017 às 09:36)

Bom dia, 

nada de novo, noites frias com dias soalheiros e amenos.

mínima de *3.8 ºc* por aqui.

Neste momento 7.3 ºc, vento E 7 Km/h e 47 % HR.

Céu limpo.


----------



## james (8 Jan 2017 às 10:15)

Bom dia. 

Mais uma noite gélida, com Tmin negativa de -1.5 graus, atingida às 8.45. 

Mais uma grande camada de geada. 

Tatual : 1 grau


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jan 2017 às 10:21)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *3,0ºC* às 3:25h

Neste momento estão *5,9ºC* e *57%* de humidade. 

Vento sopra a *23km/h* de ENE / Leste.

Mais um dia de sol.


----------



## dopedagain (8 Jan 2017 às 11:32)

Em Ponte de Lima ( Fornelos ) temperatura negativa de -3.2º as 8:00 da manha de hoje  A agua da mangueira no jardim congelou completamente. O Vale do lima na zona de Ponte de Lima é certamente um dos locais mais frios de  Portugal quando acontece acentuado arrefecimento nocturno. A uma altitude de 500 ou 600 metros a temperatura deveria ser ainda bem mais baixa. Agora de tarde voltamos a primavera com temperaturas de 14 ou 15 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Jan 2017 às 11:42)

Boas neste momento 13,6 (ou 13,9), tenho duas estações com RS artesanais e que vão dando valores quase sempre muito parecidos, acho que depois de vários testes acertei na construção dos RS.
36% HR


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Jan 2017 às 12:58)

Ouvi dizer que ia estar um fim de semana frio, a minha estação deve estar avariada porque já marca 16,2 graus.
Esta um dia de primavera, com 25% HR


----------



## james (8 Jan 2017 às 13:23)

Meteofan disse:


> Ouvi dizer que ia estar um fim de semana frio, a minha estação deve estar avariada porque já marca 16,2 graus.
> Esta um dia de primavera, com 25% HR



O tempo um pouco mais frio era apenas relativo às temperaturas mínimas  e não às máximas, segundo até palavras de meteorologistas do IPMA. 

Hoje registei a temperatura mínima mais baixa deste inverno e foi provavelmente a noite mais fria deste Outono / inverno na minha zona.


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Jan 2017 às 13:40)

james disse:


> O tempo um pouco mais frio era apenas relativo às temperaturas mínimas  e não às máximas, segundo até palavras de meteorologistas do IPMA.
> 
> Hoje registei a temperatura mínima mais baixa deste inverno e foi provavelmente a noite mais fria deste Outono / inverno na minha zona.



Sim, mas motivo de notícia e alarme? Nem pensar! Sim houve mínimas hoje bem baixas mas nada fora do vulgar.  Por aqui até foi razoavelmente elevada devido ao vento constante (5,4º)

Por agora 16,0º, 28% HR


----------



## james (8 Jan 2017 às 13:53)

Meteofan disse:


> Sim, mas motivo de notícia e alarme? Nem pensar! Sim houve mínimas hoje bem baixas mas nada fora do vulgar.  Por aqui até foi razoavelmente elevada devido ao vento constante (5,4º)
> 
> Por agora 16,0º, 28% HR




Eu estava a referir - me a informações do IPMA. 

Não ao que dizem os Média,  que geralmente são disparates.


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Jan 2017 às 14:07)

Sem duvida James! Só disparates. Ainda ontem ouvi ontem na TSF que a maxima para o Porto hoje era de 6º...

Ssigo com 16.9º, vento fraco de Norte e 31% HR


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jan 2017 às 17:10)

Boas,

bem gélido por cá hoje de manhã. Mínima a rondar os -3ºC. 


Tem sido um inverno com geadas vigorosas. A última vez que houve disto foi em 2013.


A máxima rondou os 16,0ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2017 às 18:09)

Bom fim de dia.

EPá que frio!
Esta última noite foi refrescante...
Ontem (22h) no final do jogo Paços-Porto já a temperatura estava negativa. Dava jeito uma mantinha nas pernas. 
Ontem tivemos uma mínima de -1,4°C.
Hoje a mínima foi de -3,3°C. Brrrr!

O dia de sol permitiu uma boa máxima: 15,4°C.

A temperatura já desce, estamos agora com 6,9°C. Vamos ver até onde vai...
P.S.: em 3 minutos passou aos 6,1°C e 58% de Hr.


----------



## qwerl (8 Jan 2017 às 18:16)

Boas

O dia por aqui foi de sol com vento fraco de Norte

Neste momento a temperatura já segue em descida rápida com *5,0ºC*. Estranho um pouco este registo, está bastante frio, mas o facto de a estação do colega @Joaopaulo seguir ainda com 11ºC faz-me confusão, mesmo apesar de morar a uma altitude bastante inferior, com um ribeiro aqui perto... Vamos ver até onde a temperatura irá descer...


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2017 às 18:37)

Descendo...

Tactual: 4,8°C
Hr: 62%


----------



## qwerl (8 Jan 2017 às 18:46)

Continua a descer rapidamente... *3,9ºC*


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Jan 2017 às 18:56)

por aqui vai descendo, 6.8 graus, depois de uma maxima de 16 graus.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2017 às 20:01)

Por aqui sigo com 4°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (8 Jan 2017 às 20:43)

*2,2ºC* neste momento..


----------



## jcboliveira (8 Jan 2017 às 21:53)

Uns alunos de Engª Civil fizeram um trabalho de validação da medida de precipitação da estação do ISEP recorrendo a estações do Wunderground (Paços de Ferreira e Leça), do sistema nacional de informação dos recursos hídricos e das estimativas do windguru.

Se alguém estiver interessado nos trabalho pode me enviar um PM que eu envio por mail.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2017 às 23:19)

Continuação de boa noite...

Hoje não está tão frio como ontem, desce mais lentamente. parece-me que o vento também terá uma pequena "palavra" a dizer, uma vez que sopra de NNO.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Jan 2017 às 23:27)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom fim de dia.
> 
> EPá que frio!
> Esta última noite foi refrescante...
> ...



Boas, Aristocrata.


Ouvi dizer que ontem após o jogo estavam -6ºC para os lados do Porto...estou a brincar, provavelmente até foste apoiar o Paços...ou então não. 


Por aqui já com 1,8ºC, registados há 25 minutos pela EMA.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2017 às 00:07)

Eh, eh! malandragem...


Ruipedroo disse:


> Ouvi dizer que ontem após o jogo estavam -6ºC para os lados do Porto...estou a brincar, provavelmente até foste apoiar o Paços...ou então não.


Por acaso não fui ver o jogo, mas foi um colega meu - valeu-lhe um copinho após o jogo para aquecer a alma. 
Bem se queixou do frio. Aquilo já tinha geada em campo. Se calhar foi por isso que 2 pontos escorregaram. 

A *temperatura média* neste dia de *domingo* foi de *3,6ºC*. Dia muito frio sem dúvida.
Bem, por aqui a temperatura está quase estagnada, o vento de NNO\N não deixa baixar neste momento.

*Tatual: 1,1ºC
Hr: 79%*​


----------



## dopedagain (9 Jan 2017 às 00:09)

Barragem de vilarinho da Furna ( encravada entre a Serra Amarela e Serra do Gerês) Hoje a tarde com uns 4 ou 5 metros abaixo do normal.


----------



## james (9 Jan 2017 às 00:35)

dopedagain disse:


> Barragem de vilarinho da Furna ( encravada entre a Serra Amarela e Serra do Gerês) Hoje a tarde com uns 4 ou 5 metros abaixo do normal.




Boas,  Dopedagain.

No final da década de 80 houve um inverno tão seco, que as casas da  aldeia ficaram a descoberto. 
Já não me recordo ao certo qual é o ano, mas dá para ver que invernos com bloqueios anticiclonicos é cíclico e ocorrem desde sempre. 

Acho que há imagens na net.


----------



## james (9 Jan 2017 às 00:36)

Por aqui sigo  com Temp. de 1.1 graus.

Ontem a esta hora já tinha chegado aos 0 graus.


----------



## dopedagain (9 Jan 2017 às 01:20)

james disse:


> Boas,  Dopedagain.
> 
> No final da década de 80 houve um inverno tão seco, que as casas da  aldeia ficaram a descoberto.
> Já não me recordo ao certo qual é o ano, mas dá para ver que invernos com bloqueios anticiclonicos é cíclico e ocorrem desde sempre.
> ...



Não faltará muito para se  voltarem a começarem a ver os topos da antiga aldeia que até a uns meses atrás ainda no outono estava parcialmente descoberta


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2017 às 01:37)

Boa madrugada e boa semana!

*Tatual: 0,7ºC
Hr: 81%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jan 2017 às 09:24)

Mínima bastante elevada por aqui com 7,9º... Vocês com mínimas sempre negativas e eu quase que tenho mínimas tropicais ahahah  O vento a fazer das suas, começa a soprar sempre por volta das 19\20h e não dá tréguas, a temperatura não baixa...
Neste momento sigo já com 10,6º, com 56% HR


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jan 2017 às 12:12)

Sigo com 13,9º, mas já subiu aos 14,7º, bom dia de primavera novamente, a máxima irá rondar os 16\17º
50%HR


----------



## james (9 Jan 2017 às 12:54)

Boa tarde. 

Mais uma noite gélida e mais uma grande camada de geada, já são tantas que já perdi a conta. 

Tmin : 0 graus

A Tatual é de 12 graus. 

Este sol de inverno é muito enganador, basta irmos para a sombra e já está um frio que não se pára. Além de que, onde não bate o sol ou só de relance durante o dia,  há gelo  dia e noite. 
Nestes dias, a temperatura tem estado  sempre abaixo dos 5 graus cerca de 17 horas por dia. E normalmente só está uma temperatura um pouco mais altinha entre as 12 e as 16 horas. 
Por isso, nestes dias de inverno de fortes inversões, a temperatura máxima que foi registada não representa um retrato fiel dos dias que têm estado, pois representa apenas um pequeno intervalo mais ameno nos dias frios que têm estado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Jan 2017 às 13:09)

Registo 18 °c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jan 2017 às 13:47)

Por aqui sigo com 15,5º e 51% HR, mas a sensação térmica é mais baixa pois o vento está moderado, com rajadas constantes de 20\25 km\h


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jan 2017 às 16:25)

Temperatura já em descida, depois de uma máxima de 16,1º

Dados de hoje: Mínima: 7,9º Máxima:16,1º

Amanhã pode ser que caiam umas gotas, já não seria assim tão mau.


----------



## qwerl (9 Jan 2017 às 16:26)

Boa tarde

Por aqui mais um dia de sol. Vento fraco de leste durante a manhã. A mínima ficou-se pelos* 1,7ºC* porque o vento moderado de leste decidiu aparecer e estragar a inversão. Ao início da manhã, quando costuma ser registada a mínima, já estavam 6ºC e o frio não era assim tanto...

Neste momento vão aparecendo algumas nuvens altas, prenúncio dos restos da frente que pode trazer amanhã algumas pingas, e a temperatura vai começando a descer devagar, com *13,9ºC *e e 57% de HR


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2017 às 16:38)

Boa tarde,
Mais um dia de sol e vento de leste.
A temperatura  maxima  foi de 19.4 graus, temperatura elevada, dado que estamos em  janeiro.
Neste momento sigo com 15.4 graus.
Humidade nos 41%.
A Tmin de ontem foi de -1 grau.
A Tmin de hoje foi de 1.2 registado por duas vezes:
as 3:44 e as 7:14.
Que venha o frio e a chuva.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jan 2017 às 16:53)

jonas disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Mais um dia de sol e vento de leste.
> A temperatura  maxima  foi de 19.4 graus, temperatura elevada, dado que estamos em  janeiro.
> Neste momento sigo com 15.4 graus.
> ...


Jonas, a tua estação tem Radiation Shield integrado ou fizeste um artesanal? É que as máximas que tens reportado parecem-me um pouco altas, 3 graus sempre acima das minhas, e as tuas mínimas tem sido mais baixas por isso...


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2017 às 17:03)

Meteofan disse:


> Jonas, a tua estação tem Radiation Shield integrado ou fizeste um artesanal? É que as máximas que tens reportado parecem-me um pouco altas, 3 graus sempre acima das minhas, e as tuas mínimas tem sido mais baixas por isso...


Tem integrado.
Mas o que modifica em termos de temperaturas?
E de que modo modifica?
(Desculpe a inocencia
..)
Edit: a estacao esta colocada perto de um pequeno ribeiro..talvez possa influenciar um pouco as temperaturas....


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Jan 2017 às 17:25)

jonas disse:


> Tem integrado.
> Mas o que modifica em termos de temperaturas?
> E de que modo modifica?
> (Desculpe a inocencia
> ...


É uma PCE FWS20  certo? Estive a ver fotos e parece ter um RS semelhante ao meu. Posso dizer que o meu RS integrado me estava a dar temperaturas muito altas,  3 a 4 graus acima do que dá agora com o RS artesanal que construí. Até pode ser que essas temperaturas estejam corretas mas quase 20 graus parece-me um pouco demais... Fazer um RS artesanal não é difícil e talvez pudesse ajudar a ter temps mais fiáveis, etas estações mais baratas por vezes o radiation shield não é fiável tal como a minha, as radiações solares atingem o sensor que não está devidamente protegido. Também sou um novato nestas andanças mas neste últimos dias aprendi muita coisa e uma delas é que o RS que algumas estações trazem não é suficiente para garantir temps fiáveis.
Cumps


----------



## AJCS (9 Jan 2017 às 17:59)

Valores de hoje,

Temp. max. 13,2ºC
Temp. min. -1,8ºC

HR max. 78%
HR min. 59%

PA 1028 mbar

Temp. atual 8,2ºC HR 68%


----------



## qwerl (9 Jan 2017 às 18:12)

Temperatura em descida rápida, mas ontem a esta hora já estava mais baixa...
Sigo com *6,7ºC* e *91%* de HR


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jan 2017 às 18:13)

Boa tarde,

Hoje a mínima foi de *4,9ºC* às 1:47h. Madrugada de Lestada, moderada e constante a não deixar descer muito a temperatura. Geadas..praticamente impossível.

Gráfico da minha estação relativamente ao vento e rajada, nas últimas 24h:





Máxima de *14,4ºC*.

Agora sigo com *10,8ºC* e *85%* de Humidade. Vento sopra fraco de Norte.


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2017 às 18:18)

Meteofan disse:


> É uma PCE FWS20  certo? Estive a ver fotos e parece ter um RS semelhante ao meu. Posso dizer que o meu RS integrado me estava a dar temperaturas muito altas,  3 a 4 graus acima do que dá agora com o RS artesanal que construí. Até pode ser que essas temperaturas estejam corretas mas quase 20 graus parece-me um pouco demais... Fazer um RS artesanal não é difícil e talvez pudesse ajudar a ter temps mais fiáveis, etas estações mais baratas por vezes o radiation shield não é fiável tal como a minha, as radiações solares atingem o sensor que não está devidamente protegido. Também sou um novato nestas andanças mas neste últimos dias aprendi muita coisa e uma delas é que o RS que algumas estações trazem não é suficiente para garantir temps fiáveis.
> Cumps


Acho que vou esperar mais uns tempos e observar os registos.....

Obrigado pelas dicas.Vou telas em conta


----------



## JoaoCodeco (9 Jan 2017 às 18:19)

_Boa tarde! Temperatura atual de 11.0ºC_


----------



## qwerl (9 Jan 2017 às 21:28)

Boa noite

A temperatura vai descendo devagar, com* 5,0ºC *e 99% de HR. Provavelmente não deve descer muito mais devido ao vento e à nebulosidade...


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2017 às 23:01)

Boa noite.

A noite anterior voltou a trazer geada e temperatura negativa como *mínima*:* -0,6ºC*.
O dia foi agradável, mais uma vez, com uma temperatura* máxima* de *15,9ºC*.
Dias destes são bons. Frios de madrugada mas temperados pelo sol, coisa que em dias mais encobertos não dispomos e que assim podem apresentar-se bem desagradáveis.
Com o passar de horas, na parte da tarde nebulosidade alta difusa foi aparecendo. Um pouco mais tarde, suponho, que o previsto é a vinda da frente ligada a uma depressão localizada a norte da Escócia. Vamos ver se sempre traz alguma precipitação (ou não) - o GFS só no litoral prevê umas míseras décimas de litro de acumulado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2017 às 08:28)

Apesar da muita nebulosidade registei a mínima mais baixa do ano com 2,9º...
Por agora sigo com 3,7º e 99% HR, o céu está encoberto.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Jan 2017 às 11:35)

Bom dia! Confirmo chuva "miudinha" logo de manha cedo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2017 às 11:49)

Boas. Dia bem mais frio hoje, sigo com 11,2º e 80% HR....


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2017 às 13:06)

Boa tarde,

mínima de *7.0ºc*.

Neste momento 12.8 ºc com vento NW: 25 Km/h.

Céu com períodos de nublado.

Finalmente choveu qualquer coisa de madrugada e acumulou *9 gotas *de tamanho pequeno no funil de entrada do pluviómetro


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2017 às 13:37)

Snifa disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> mínima de *7.0ºc*.
> 
> ...


Aqui também me parecia que de madrugada tinha chovido qualquer coisa no entanto nada acumulou.
Agora sigo com 12,5º e vento moderado\forte, algumas rajadas de 35km\h


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2017 às 14:01)

Boas
Céu com períodos de céu muito nublado.
Neste momento sigo com 15 graus, 67% de humidade.
A mínima foi de 2.6.
O vento faz-se sentir um pouco com rajadas na ordem  dos 20-25 km/H


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2017 às 14:27)

jonas disse:


> Boas
> Céu com períodos de céu muito nublado.
> Neste momento sigo com 15 graus, 67% de humidade.
> A mínima foi de 2.6.
> O vento faz-se sentir um pouco com rajadas na ordem  dos 20-25 km/H



Mais uma vez, e tendo por referencia a estação do colega aristocrata e a minha o teu valor de temperatura está 3 graus acima... Não querendo ser "chato" talvez construir um RS artesanal seja mesmo a melhor opção, parece-me que os teus valores estão claramente acima do normal


----------



## qwerl (10 Jan 2017 às 14:50)

Boas 

A mínima de hoje foiu de *4,4ºC*, tal como previa desceu pouco devido à acção da nebulosidade e do vento

Neste momento sigo com céu muito nublado. Vento moderado. Dia fresco pelo facto de estar vento e não haver sol. *13,3ºC*


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2017 às 15:33)

Bela rajada há pouco, 58 km\h


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2017 às 16:11)

Sigo agora com 10,6º e céu pouco nublado e vento fraco...
Aproveito para deixar a minha página no Facebook onde coloco as minhas previsões amadoras e os dados da minha estação.
Deixem like se assim entenderem.

https://www.facebook.com/meteofelgueiras/


----------



## qwerl (10 Jan 2017 às 17:49)

Sigo com *12,2ºC*, 81% de HR e vento moderado de Norte.
Dia um pouco desagradável. O céu lentamente vai começando a descobrir.


----------



## jonas (10 Jan 2017 às 17:57)

boas,
A arrefecer, com  11.8 graus e 78%
Vento moderado
A rajada máxima foi de 28.5 km/h, esperava um pouco mais....


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Jan 2017 às 18:05)

Já com 8,6º e 88% HR
Vai estar uma noite fresquinha


----------



## cookie (10 Jan 2017 às 22:38)

Manhãs frias por VC com 3 graus. Hoje aqueceu um pouco com 7 graus pelas 7:30.
O dia foi de céu nublado e agora algum vento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Jan 2017 às 23:26)

Boa noite! Noite amena, vento fraco (brisa) N/NE
Quase apostava que estão 12ºC de temperatura.
Alguém confirma?


----------



## dopedagain (11 Jan 2017 às 00:37)

JoaoCodeco disse:


> Boa noite! Noite amena, vento fraco (brisa) N/NE
> Quase apostava que estão 12ºC de temperatura.
> Alguém confirma?


Quase... Em ponte de Lima 9.8º neste momento


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Jan 2017 às 03:25)

Realmente...isto hoje parece uma noite primaveril, comparativamente às noites anteriores. Algo ameno. O vento também vai ajudando, fazendo-se por vezes ouvir nas janelas. A temperatura simplesmente subiu 1ºC da uma às duas da manhã.


Céu encoberto por nuvens altas. Temperatura continua a subir. Registados 10,6ºC pela EMA às 3H.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 09:01)

Bom Dia.

Mínima de 5,6º por aqui.
Neste momento 7,0º, 94% HR e céu limpo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 11:08)

Dia muito mais quente que ontem...
Sigo já com 15º e 65% HR


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 11:31)

Hoje parece Primavera! Sigo já com 16,5º e o Sol é quentíssimo....
67% HR
Será que chego aos 20º?


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 12:31)

Sigo com 19.0º. Dia sem dúvida muito quente para janeiro!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (11 Jan 2017 às 12:57)

19°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 13:12)

Máxima até agora de 19,3º 
Por agora 18,1º e 60% HR


----------



## james (11 Jan 2017 às 13:50)

Não há dúvidas, este Janeiro ainda está muito alto de máximas. Frio diurno ainda não chegou, só o noturno.


----------



## jonas (11 Jan 2017 às 14:06)

Boas,
Estao 19.4 graus, mas a maxima foi de 20.1 graus.
O sol esta muito quente.
Muito calor dado que estamos em janeiro.


----------



## qwerl (11 Jan 2017 às 14:23)

Boas

A mínima foi de* 4,7ºC*. Apesar do vento, a temperatura lá desceu para um valor mais aceitável.
O dia de hoje está a ser bem quente, a temperatura deve andar à volta dos 19ºC. O sol é quente.
Algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## cookie (11 Jan 2017 às 14:25)

confirmo também dia quente por VC. nem de manhã estava muito frio, uns simpáticos 10 graus...


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 14:49)

Neste momento 16,7º
Amanhã teremos alguma chuva aqui no Noroeste, talvez 1 mm ou nem isso...


----------



## Luso Meteo (11 Jan 2017 às 16:39)

Dados de hoje:
Mínima: 5,6º
Máxima: 19,3º

Atual: 14,1º, 76% HR


----------



## qwerl (11 Jan 2017 às 17:36)

Boas

Algumas nuvens altas no céu e a temperatura vai descendo.., ainda assim não está desagradável... Sigo com *12,5ºC* e  90% de HR


----------



## jonas (11 Jan 2017 às 18:25)

Boas,
Mais um dia de sol, com maxima de 20.1 graus
Neste momento sigo com 12.8 graus e vento fraco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Jan 2017 às 20:50)

Boas,

Por aqui ficou nevoeiro cerrado 

Neste momento *10,9ºC* e *96%* de humidade.

Vento fraco de Leste.

Extremos *8,7ºC* / *16,1ºC *


----------



## qwerl (11 Jan 2017 às 22:23)

Boas

Por aqui também nevoeiro cerrado 

Estão 9,4ºC com 99% de HR


----------



## jonas (11 Jan 2017 às 22:29)

Boa noite
Nevoeiro cerrado com 8.3 graus.
Vento de sul


----------



## cookie (11 Jan 2017 às 23:13)

Não resisti a fazer uma captura de ecrã desta informação meteorológica, em particular da temperatura mínima e da máxima no JN online de hoje. É verdade que hoje esteve um dia quente mas 27 graus? Isto não é verdade pois não?






Não seria algo inédito pois em 2005 em finais de fevereiro tivemos uns dias sufocantes, lembro-me de ir para o hospital com o tornozelo partido às 8:00 e estarem 28 graus!
Mas não me parece que hoje tivessem estado mais do que 20...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (12 Jan 2017 às 07:45)

Bom dia. 

Chuva fraca por aqui.


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Jan 2017 às 07:51)

Morrinha e ...


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2017 às 08:00)

Céu encoberto e nevoeiro, ainda não chove.
Por agora 8,7º e 99% HR


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2017 às 08:36)

Já chove, 0,3mm acumulados. Hoje deverá acumular 2\3mm...


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Jan 2017 às 09:32)

Bom dia,

Por aqui algum nevoeiro e cerca de 9ºC 

A estação não estás debitar dados pois as pilhas do transmissor estão em baixo.

Vou tentar resolver a situação o mais rápido possível.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Jan 2017 às 12:46)

Bom dia! Céu muito nublado, chuva "miudinha", para já não tenho acumulados! 
Vento (brisa)  S/SO


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2017 às 12:47)

Neste momento chove miudinho, sigo com 0,3mm acumulados.
10,0º


----------



## qwerl (12 Jan 2017 às 16:58)

Boas

A manhã de hoje foi de bastante nevoeiro e tempo muito húmido, com uma grande carga de orvalho e morrinha que molhou e fez muitas poças de àgua no chão. A mínima foi de *5,7ºC*
Neste momento estão* 13,1ºC* com 87% de HR. Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2017 às 17:00)

A humidade hoje ainda não baixou dos 99%...
Sigo com os mesmos 10,0º, aliás tem estado nos 10,0º a maior parte do dia...


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Jan 2017 às 18:53)

Chove mais agora, 0,9mm acumulados.
Temperatura nos 9,5º


----------



## james (12 Jan 2017 às 20:49)

Dia de aguaceiros fracos / moderados.

O acumulado é de 1.2 mm. 

Está uma espetacular noite de lua cheia, que de vez em quando aparece momentaneamente  no céu encoberto, que dá um ar fantasmagórico.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (12 Jan 2017 às 21:16)

Boa noite! Aguaceiros mais predominantes durante a tarde,com a precipitação a ser fraca "chuva miudinha", aumentando a sua intensidade no final do dia 17:00h - 18:00h

O acumulado está nos 3.0mm


----------



## cookie (12 Jan 2017 às 21:55)

O frio ainda não chegou. Às 18:00 estavam 14 graus em vc com alguns aguaceiros quase sempre fracos.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (12 Jan 2017 às 22:17)

Boa noite

A noite para já é de céu muito nublado por vezes com alguma morrinha.
O frio ainda não chegou... Estão 11,4ºC e 98% de HR. No entanto não deve demorar muito a chegar. Amanhã o dia vai ser mais fresco com o vento de Norte a ajudar na baixa sensação térmica


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 07:15)

Ontem terminei com 1,5mm acumulados.  Hoje sigo com 0,3.
Neste momento 2,0º com 95% HR e céu quase limpo.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2017 às 08:54)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado foi de *1 mm*.

Já se nota bem o ar frio, sigo com 6.9 ºc e vento moderado de NNW que aumenta a sensação de frio


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 11:19)

Céu a ficar progressivamente mais nublado, poderão cair uns aguaceiros fracos mais daqui a pouco que serão de neve talvez acima dos 700m...
Neste momento sigo com 7,6º


----------



## dopedagain (13 Jan 2017 às 12:11)

Céu Pouco nublado Em ponte de lima com 9.6º


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 12:15)

Cai um aguaceiro fraco, neste momento 7,3º


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 12:30)

Voltou a abrir o sol e a temperatura subiu para os 9,0º


----------



## qwerl (13 Jan 2017 às 12:36)

Boas

Mínima de *6,1ºC*. O vento não deve ter deixado a temperatura descer mais...
O sol vai brilhando e estão *12,4ºC* neste momento. O vento sopra moderado de norte. o que baixa a sensação térmica


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 13:42)

Cheguei agora aos 10.0º
A humidade está no 59% e está céu com períodos de muitas nuvens.
Vento moderado de Norte a aumentar o desconforto térmico.


----------



## jonas (13 Jan 2017 às 14:44)

Boas,
Sigo com 12.1 graus e 50% de humidade.
Rajadas na ordem dos 25km/h.Vento moderado.
Ontem acumulei 0.6 mm.
Hoje não acumulei nada.


Algumas nuvens, agora uma boa aberta.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 15:05)

Esta máxima de 10,1º que obtive hoje é enganadora. A maior parte do tempo devido às nuvens a temperatura tem rondado os 7\8º, tendo apenas subido temporariamente aos 10º durante um período de mais sol....
Sigo com 8,6º e 67%HR


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 16:06)

Já em descida, espero uma temperatura abaixo de 0 ainda antes da meia-noite, vamos ver.
7,4º


----------



## cookie (13 Jan 2017 às 16:27)

Por VC dia de sol com céu pouco nublado. Vento frio, isso sim, mas a estação está a marcar 13 graus neste momento. Ainda não notei o frio a sério.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 17:46)

Sigo já com 5,4º


----------



## jonas (13 Jan 2017 às 17:56)

Meteofan disse:


> Sigo já com 5,4º


Vem  por ai minima baixinha, se o vento nao influenciar.
Por aqui sigo com 8.7 ainda


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 18:18)

jonas disse:


> Vem  por ai minima baixinha, se o vento nao influenciar.
> Por aqui sigo com 8.7 ainda


A minha localização é 300m superior à tua, claro que hoje havendo frio em altitude tenho temperatura mais baixa. Com este frio instalado, se não houver vento facilmente tenho 2 ou 3 negativos hoje...


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Jan 2017 às 19:29)

Sigo já com 3,7º, hoje vai claramente aos negativos e combinado com a humidade a 90% neste momento vai permitir uma camada de geada muito grande amanhã, provavelmente...


----------



## dopedagain (13 Jan 2017 às 22:05)

1.5º em Arca Ponte de Lima céu limpo


----------



## cookie (13 Jan 2017 às 22:32)

Por aqui céu limpo e 6graus. Arrefeceu bastante. Apesar de em casa estarem 19 graus estávamos a sentir frio.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2017 às 00:00)

Boa noite.

Temos agora céu limpo, boa visibilidade.
O vento sopra fraco de N.
Hoje tivemos sol entre nuvens, um dia frescote...

*Tmín: 1,2ºC (Tatual)
Tmáx: 10,8ºC

Tatual: 1,2ºC
Hr: 79%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2017 às 00:51)

Lá vai arrefecendo.
vamos ver até onde. Ainda temos vento, que apesar de fraco, permite a temperatura continuar a baixar lentamente.
Não sei se dará para muita geada desta maneira, mas o certo é que a madrugada está boa para o conforto da caminha. 

Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Macuser (14 Jan 2017 às 01:03)

Olá Amigos.

Já viram o Padrão das temperaturas nos próximos dias?
Alguém me pode confirmar se estou a ver bem, ou se é costume? 
Não é exagero as previsões do GFS sobre as mínimas?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2017 às 02:04)

Macuser disse:


> Olá Amigos.
> 
> Já viram o Padrão das temperaturas nos próximos dias?
> Alguém me pode confirmar se estou a ver bem, ou se é costume?
> ...


Boa noite.

O exagero está normalmente nas saídas das 6h e das 18h (neste caso). por isso naturalmente os extremos costumam aparecer a estas horas noGFS.
No entanto será de esperar que tenhamos noites bem frias a partir de meio da próxima semana.

Por cá:




Já nos negativos. E com vento fraco a acompanhar o que dá uma sensação de frio aumentado.
Até amanhã.


----------



## james (14 Jan 2017 às 02:10)

0.4 graus


----------



## cookie (14 Jan 2017 às 07:39)

De momento céu limpo e 4 graus

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (14 Jan 2017 às 07:56)

Bom dia


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jan 2017 às 08:05)

Por aqui primeira mínima negativa desde que comprei a estação, com -0,6º
Neste momento céu limpo, 0,2º e forte geada!


----------



## dopedagain (14 Jan 2017 às 08:23)

bom dia, temperatura negativa de -2.5º em arca ponte de Lima vi que o ipma marcou -1.3 na zona mais baixa da vila


----------



## Snifa (14 Jan 2017 às 08:52)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *1.8 ºc* 

Neste momento 3.8ºc com vento fraco e 94% HR.

Há formação de alguma geada em locais mais baixos e abrigados:







Relva:


----------



## james (14 Jan 2017 às 08:57)

Bom dia.

Início de dia gélido, está tudo branco e congelado e mínima negativa. 

Tatual: -0.4 graus


----------



## dopedagain (14 Jan 2017 às 09:08)

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z00VD através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (14 Jan 2017 às 10:10)

Foto tirada agora mesmo.





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jan 2017 às 10:22)

Tempo frio, 6,2º ainda


----------



## guimeixen (14 Jan 2017 às 11:12)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 0,2ºC. Os carros aqui onde moro estava todos brancos por cima.

A primeira foto tirada pouco depois das 8h30 e a segunda quase às 10h e já a dar sol e a derreter.


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jan 2017 às 11:32)

Sigo com 9,3º


----------



## jonas (14 Jan 2017 às 11:39)

Boas,
Tenho a relatar um belo dia de sol bem fresquinho.Nao estou no local da estaçao por isso nao sei exatamente a temperatura minima, mas deve ter rondado os 0 graus.


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jan 2017 às 16:00)

Tive máxima hoje de 10,9º, neste momento sigo com 9,8º


----------



## smpereira (14 Jan 2017 às 17:39)

Boas,

Voltaram os dias solarengos com mínimas bem fresquinhas, a noite passada a Tmin deve ter andado perto dos 0ºC.
Tmax: 11ºC
Aqui, sendo uma zona com grandes inversões nestes dias, tem havido bastante geada este inverno, já não sei precisar o número de dias.
No passado domingo de manhã, passei cedo pelo estádio Jorge Sampaio, que fica perto de onde moro, e fiquei admirado com a quantidade de geada presente, parecia que tinha nevado, eu sei que é um sitio espetacular para apanhar boas mínimas, é um local abrigado e passa um riacho mas que permitia tamanha geada não contava, fiquei com pena de não ter tirado umas fotos, vou ver se vou lá um dia próximo de manhã cedo e vejo.

Por agora vai arrefecendo bem, a app da yahoo ja vai marcando 8ºC por aqui


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jan 2017 às 17:47)

Muito vento, a rondar os 15km\h de Norte. Assim a temperatura vai descer pouco. Ainda assim sigo já com 6,5º


----------



## qwerl (14 Jan 2017 às 18:04)

Boas

O dia de hoje foi fresco, com sol e algum vento. Mínima de* 1,1ºC *
Neste momento estão 8,7ºC e a descer, no entanto o vento que ainda se faz sentir não deixa a temperatura descer mais rapidamente.


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Jan 2017 às 19:43)

O vento sopra moderado e a temperatura desce pouco, apesar disso sigo já com 4,9º


----------



## qwerl (14 Jan 2017 às 20:13)

A temperatura também vai descendo devagar por aqui, sigo com *6,5ºC*, com 68% de HR e um ventinho de Norte desconfortável


----------



## qwerl (14 Jan 2017 às 23:01)

Aqui já igualou a mínima do dia, sigo com *1,1ºC*, no entanto ainda não se vê geada... Vamos ver se é desta que vai aos negativos, está bem encaminhado
O vento parou e apesar da descida de temperatura está mais agradável agora do que quando estavam 6ºC, quando o vento ainda soprava moderado e era bastante desconfortável


----------



## smpereira (15 Jan 2017 às 00:10)

O vento é quase nulo e a temperatura vai descendo. Estão 4ºC


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Jan 2017 às 00:21)

Boas,

Por aqui *5,9ºC* e vento de Nordeste a * 12km/h *


----------



## james (15 Jan 2017 às 02:01)

Boa noite. 

Despeço - me por hoje com Tatual  de 1 grau.


----------



## Paelagius (15 Jan 2017 às 08:15)

Bom dia






Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (15 Jan 2017 às 08:18)

Bom dia,
A reportar desde o geres (Vila do geres),
Geada moderada e algum nevoeiro.
Vento fraco de nordeste


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2017 às 08:23)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *0.9 ºc* 

Neste momento 1.3ºc, vento fraco e 97 % HR.

Formação de geada num pequeno terreno abrigado aqui perto de minha casa:


----------



## guimeixen (15 Jan 2017 às 08:41)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia com geada. Ontem à noite a temperatura estava a custar a descer devido ao vento mas ele lá abrandou e ainda chegou aos -0,4°C. Neste momento -0,1°C.


----------



## james (15 Jan 2017 às 09:50)

Bom dia. 

Mais um dia sem nuvens e uma noite fria. 

O amanhecer foi o padrão típico deste inverno, ou seja, muito frio e com uma forte camada de geada. 

Tmin: -0.4 graus
Tatual: 1 grau


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jan 2017 às 10:14)

Mínima de 0.6º por aqui.
Por agora 7,7º e céu limpo.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2017 às 10:22)

Bom dia mais uma mínima negativa- 0.6°c céu limpo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (15 Jan 2017 às 11:16)

Bom dia

Por aqui a mínima foi de *-0,7ºC. *Boa camada de geada ao amanhecer...


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jan 2017 às 11:45)

Sigo com 9,7º, mas a temperatura já foi momentariamente aos 10.5º, creio que o vento que se faz sentir moderado agora fez descer a temperatura.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2017 às 12:02)

A geada ainda persiste nos locais abrigados

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## dlourenco (15 Jan 2017 às 13:03)

Ocorreu precipitação ontem no gerês ? Os montes parecem sarapintados de branco vistos de Braga

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## james (15 Jan 2017 às 13:10)

dlourenco disse:


> Ocorreu precipitação ontem no gerês ? Os montes parecem sarapintados de branco vistos de Braga
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk




É possível. Na madrugada de sexta para sábado ocorreu alguma precipitação sob a forma de neve nas terras altas do Extremo Norte.


----------



## qwerl (15 Jan 2017 às 18:53)

Bom fim de tarde 

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo devagar, sigo ainda com *9,2ºC *e com 66% de HR. 

O vento fraco e constante não deixa a temperatura descer mais, à semelhança de ontem à noite. No entanto ao longo da noite o vento parou e a temperatura desceu até aos *-0,7ºC. *Veremos se hoje acontece o mesmo*
*


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jan 2017 às 18:55)

Sigo com *5,8º*, o vento parou agora, espero que se mantenha assim 
A máxima foi de *13,5º*


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Jan 2017 às 19:23)

Vento moderado neste momento de leste, assim a temperatura não desce, subiu para os* 6,0º*


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jan 2017 às 08:37)

Bom Dia.
Mínima de *2,6º* por aqui.
Agora sigo com céu limpo, *4,1º* e *88%* HR


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2017 às 08:39)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *2.9 ºc* 

Neste momento muito sol com 3.9 ºc , vento fraco e 92% HR.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2017 às 10:07)

Tive mínima de 0.6...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jan 2017 às 10:24)

Atingi neste momento os *10,0º*


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jan 2017 às 11:16)

Dia bem mais agradável hoje, sigo já com *12,3º*


----------



## cookie (16 Jan 2017 às 11:31)

manhã fria com VC com geada considerável, mais do que nos dias anteriores.


----------



## qwerl (16 Jan 2017 às 14:23)

Boas

A mínima de hoje foi* 2,0ºC  *O vento fraco a moderado de nordeste estragou a mínima... Muito menos geada que ontem, ainda assim era observável em locais mais abrigados


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Jan 2017 às 16:57)

Boa tarde! Manha fria,mas sem geada, devido ao vento fraco/moderado que se fazia sentir!


----------



## qwerl (16 Jan 2017 às 17:40)

Boa tarde, hoje está daqueles dias em que mal o sol se põe a temperatura desce rapidamente... Não corre ponta de vento... 

Sigo já com *7,4ºC* e 82% de HR


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2017 às 18:27)

Bom fim de dia.

Por cá foi mais uma madrugada fria e com boa camada de geada.
O dia foi agradável, "típico de uma onda de frio", com pouco vento e o sol a ser brilhante. 
Cai a noite e temos agora vento fraco de NNE.

*Tmín: -1,8ºC
Tmáx: 14,6ºC

Tatual: 6,8ºC
Hr: 70%*​


----------



## jonas (16 Jan 2017 às 18:43)

Boas,
Dia fesquinho com minima de 0,7 graus
Vento de leste
Neste momento estao 8,3 graus
Sensacao termica bem inferior.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2017 às 19:27)

Ora...

*T*atual*: 5,4ºC
Hr: 77%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Jan 2017 às 19:34)

Vento moderado neste momento, *7,5º*
A máxima foi de *15,1º*


----------



## qwerl (16 Jan 2017 às 21:02)

Pronto e tinha que aparecer o vento para estragar a descida, já estava a demorar 
Estão *7,5ºC*, com 93% de HR mas já estiveram 4,5ºC...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (16 Jan 2017 às 22:25)

3°c em Valongo 
7° na Santa Rita

Que diferença brutal

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2017 às 07:49)

Bom dia mínima mais alta dos últimos 4 dias  1.6°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 08:07)

Mínima mais alta hoje, com *4,3º* e quase sem geada.
Hoje a máxima deve ir perto dos *18\19**º*, para depois amanhã descer mais de 10 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 10:06)

Sigo já com *11,4º*, a vaga de frio ainda não chegou hoje


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2017 às 10:08)

Hoje e pos 18°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 10:55)

Quem diria que logo à noite começa uma vaga de frio (que os modelos parecem querer prolongar mais uns dias....)
Neste momento já estão *13,8º*
A minha mãe de manhã disse-me "Agasalha-te que vai estar muito frio" eu perguntei onde ela tinha visto que ia estar muito frio hoje e ela respondeu que viu na CMTV, já não me admira aquele canal só dá informações erradas.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2017 às 11:04)

Bom dia.

Olha que belíssimo dia que está hoje.
Ainda tivemos geada fraca a moderada - já "levantou".
Estive sentado ao sol, sabe sempre bem. Pouco vento, temperatura boa a estas horas...
Também já estou a preparar os víveres para a ONDA DE FRIO. Já matei um urso pardo, uma raposa e um búfalo para com as suas peles me aquecer nos próximos tempos. A carne do búfalo também é boa para comer. 

*Tmín: -0,2ºC

Tatual: 9,8ºC
Hr: 75%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 12:08)

Por agora sigo  com *15,2º *mas já esteve nos *15,9º*, máxima até ao momento não sei se esta descida se deve já à aproximação da massa de ar frio, mas talvez seja isso.


----------



## cookie (17 Jan 2017 às 12:26)

Hoje às 8:40 ainda só estavam 5graus em vila do conde. Agora está muito agradável.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (17 Jan 2017 às 14:05)

Boa tarde,
Dia agradavel com uma mínima de 2 graus.Minima mais alta dos últimos dias.Geada fraca a moderada.
Neste momento sigo com 17,1 graus, com céu limpo.
Nesta madrugada vai-se começar s sentir mais o frio, espero uma mínima negativa.
Frio ..a caminho!


----------



## Bakanau (17 Jan 2017 às 14:43)

Estive a ver no site snowforecast as previsoes para domingo.eu nao sou entendedor mas segundo as manchas verdes sao neve?o geres dia 22 e zona de lamego estão com bastante cor verde para a manha de domingo.
Confirmam?já para a estrela nao vejo mancha verde podera ser ausencia de precipitação?


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 14:46)

Bakanau disse:


> Estive a ver no site snowforecast as previsoes para domingo.eu nao sou entendedor mas segundo as manchas verdes sao neve?o geres dia 22 e zona de lamego estão com bastante cor verde para a manha de domingo.
> Confirmam?já para a estrela nao vejo mancha verde podera ser ausencia de precipitação?


Para já tudo indica que não haverá precipitação mas por vezes os modelos colocam qualquer coisa no sábado\domingo, talvez possa chegar alguma precipitação, não sei...


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 14:49)

A máxima de hoje foi aos *17,8.*
Neste momento e provavelmente devido à aproximação da massa de ar frio, sigo já em descida com *15,1º*


----------



## qwerl (17 Jan 2017 às 14:57)

Boas´

A mínima prometia ao início da noite mas ficou-se pelos* 4,0ºC *

Amanhã é que vai custar sair da cama, o frio associado ao vento de leste previsto vão tornar o dia bastante desconfortável 
Em casa já está com 10ºC, vamos ver como é que estará no fim de semana  Talvez se forme geada cá dentro


----------



## cookie (17 Jan 2017 às 17:48)

Nos próximos dias não vou sair de casa por isso nada de registos fotográficos de geada (negra ou branca)... A filhota doente com 40 de febre...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (17 Jan 2017 às 18:02)

Meteofan disse:


> Para já tudo indica que não haverá precipitação mas por vezes os modelos colocam qualquer coisa no sábado\domingo, talvez possa chegar alguma precipitação, não sei...


Nesta saida...o gfs coloca alguma precipitação .
Pode ser que hajam surpresas.
Por aqui já arrefece com 11,7 graus


----------



## Bakanau (17 Jan 2017 às 18:34)

jonas disse:


> Nesta saida...o gfs coloca alguma precipitação .
> Pode ser que hajam surpresas.
> Por aqui já arrefece com 11,7 graus


Na saida 114h da neve para dia 22 zona do geres pitoes vamos la ver...


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 18:35)

Sem vento a temperatura vai descendo bem, já com *8,9º*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2017 às 18:44)

Boa noite.

Pois, a entrada de ar polar estratosférico já chegou aqui. 
Já tenho uma descida vertiginosa do gráfico de temperatura que mostra que dos 17,0ºC de máxima, já só tenho metade! 50% é muito...






Bem, céu limpo e vento fraco para já.
Foi um dia pleno de sol, muito agradável. Quase primaveril...
Agora cai a noite e vou olhando para os gráficos para ver se há aquela "sensação" de entrada de massa de ar polar prometida. 

*Tatual: 8,3ºC
Hr: 69%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 18:47)

Ora bolas, apareceu o vento. Lá se vai a mínima negativa lol
*9.0º*


----------



## james (17 Jan 2017 às 18:52)

Por aqui, tenho uns gelados 14 graus.  Sopra um vento bastante ameno de NE , que até fez subir a temperatura em 1 grau.

Está um dia que parece que estamos a entrar na Primavera, tão quente que foi ( sem ironia, foi provavelmente uma das máximas mais altas de sempre para Janeiro) e não a entrar num evento frio, mas se o IPMA   diz, eles é que são os profissionais... 


Espero que a vaga de frio não se tenha perdido pelo caminho,  ainda não há vestígios da mesma.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (17 Jan 2017 às 19:10)

No fremeteo preve neve ou saraiva para Freamunde no Sábado a partir das 20 horas


----------



## jonas (17 Jan 2017 às 19:25)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> No fremeteo preve neve ou saraiva para Freamunde no Sábado a partir das 20 horas


E um cenario muito improvavel....mas  a esperança e a ultima a morrer..


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Jan 2017 às 19:33)

Por aqui o ar frio ainda não se faz sentir, o vento ainda faz subir a temperatura, sigo com uns amenos *9,2º*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2017 às 20:03)

Boa noite, companheiros destas andanças polares.

Mas que frio!
Cuidado que ficam com pingo no nariz.
Vai arrefecendo devagarinho, como deve ser, a caminho de mais uma noite nos negativos por aqui.
O vento continua fraco.

Tatual: *5,7ºC*

*Notícia saída há momentos*:

http://www.cnoticias.net/587e76c80167d/neve-no-distrito-do-porto.html


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Jan 2017 às 20:08)

Aristocrata disse:


> *Notícia saída há momentos*:
> 
> http://www.cnoticias.net/587e76c80167d/neve-no-distrito-do-porto.html


Parece que muitos estão a cair nestas notícias. 
É fake. Se reparares aparece "fazer uma piada" no final da notícia.
E gosto principalmente desta parte:
"A protecção civil enviou um comunicado a avisar que a estação de esqui da serra do Marão irá abrir esta 6ª feira."


----------



## james (17 Jan 2017 às 20:09)

Está estranho este dia. 
Depois de um dia muito ameno, está a aparecer alguma nebulosidade empurrada pelo vento de NE . 

Vendo os dados da minha estação,  a PA desceu 10 hPa nas últimas 24 horas e tem previsão de chuva em aproximação.


----------



## cookie (17 Jan 2017 às 20:18)

A minha estação também da indicação de chuva. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2017 às 20:26)

Hoje tenho 8°c a esta hora por ontem estava mais fresco.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (17 Jan 2017 às 20:37)

Estive a ver melhor os meus dados e a PA desceu afinal 14 hPa nas últimas 24 horas e continua a descer. 

É uma descida muito acentuada, que normalmente só ocorre com a aproximação de depressões com algum cavamento. 

Que se estará a formar a NE?


----------



## jonas (17 Jan 2017 às 20:46)

A minha tambem tem tendencia para chuva...
Nuvens so em Espanha, e o radar nao mostra nada.


----------



## qwerl (17 Jan 2017 às 22:21)

Já estiveram 5,2ºC, mas veio um vento moderado de leste e a temperatura saltou para* 10,3ºC*, e continua a subir. O mais estranho é que é um vento ameno 
Já está a começar bem a entrada fria, até agora o que vi foi uma entrada de calor  Está bastante agradável lá fora


----------



## cookie (17 Jan 2017 às 23:30)

Pois o meu marido foi passear as cadelas e disse que até estava menos frio do que ontem...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Jan 2017 às 23:38)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje: *4,6ºC* / *15ºC*

Neste momento rápido aumento da velocidade do vento, com rajadas ... temperatura a subir.






Atuais *9,1ºC* com *69% HR*


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2017 às 23:47)

Clara rotação do vento para Leste nos últimos minutos.
Com isso as temperaturas subiram um pouco.
A massa de ar mais frio vai começar a entrar no continente e aos poucos as temperaturas vão-se ressentir disso.
Para já ainda há algum "calor" lantente na atmosfera e na massa de terra de Espanha até cá. Com o passar das horas esse "calor" residual perde-se e o frio será maior.

Tatual: 3,7ºC
Hr: 82%


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2017 às 00:36)

Rajada de *50km/h* ENE , há instantes.

Atuais *8,2ºC* com *57%* humidade. Sensação térmica bastante mais baixa


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2017 às 02:26)

Por cá mantêm-se o vento fraco mas constante.
A *temperatura* vai oscilando mas lentamente desce: *2,7ºC*.
A *humidade relativa* também está em lenta descida: *69%.
*
Uma boa noite e que este seja um bom evento.


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2017 às 06:59)

Bom dia,

vento com rajadas fortes de E/ENE  e *3.7 ºc* actuais 

Às 0 horas de hoje tinha ainda 10.2 ºc.

Aí está a o frio a começar a entrar, este vento continental e por vezes forte é completamente gélido


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 07:19)

Impressionante como os modelos retiraram grande parte do frio nesta última run...
Agora tirando hoje já só temos ISO 0º e as mínimas previstas foram claramente amenizadas, enfim..

Por aqui sigo com *-0,4º*, a mínima do dia e vento forte com rajadas de NE o que aumenta o desconforto térmico.


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2017 às 07:32)

*3.5 ºc* e vento moderado por vezes forte de E


----------



## jonas (18 Jan 2017 às 07:41)

Bom dia,
Por aqui nem geada existe


----------



## james (18 Jan 2017 às 07:43)

Bom dia. 

Início de manhã frio. 

Tatual ( negativa): - 0.4 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 07:44)

jonas disse:


> Bom dia,
> Por aqui nem geada existe


Não há muita humidade para se formar geada...


----------



## james (18 Jan 2017 às 07:44)

Meteofan disse:


> Impressionante como os modelos retiraram grande parte do frio nesta última run...
> Agora tirando hoje já só temos ISO 0º e as mínimas previstas foram claramente amenizadas, enfim..
> 
> Por aqui sigo com *-0,4º*, a mínima do dia e vento forte com rajadas de NE o que aumenta o desconforto térmico.




Já para não falar da total ausência de chuva praticamente até ao início de Fevereiro. 

Enfim, é o ( mau)  clima que temos...


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 07:47)

james disse:


> Já para não falar da total ausência de chuva praticamente até ao início de Fevereiro.
> 
> Enfim, é o ( mau)  clima que temos...


Se fosse só até ao inicio de fevereiro...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2017 às 07:57)

3°c de mínima...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2017 às 08:38)

*3.9 ºc* e uma ventania gelada


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 08:48)

Estranhamente a mínima de hoje a ser atingida por volta das 8:15, com *-0,8º*
Por agora *1,0º *e muito vento gélido (NE)


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2017 às 09:11)

Bom dia.

Por aqui o céu está limpo, o vento vai soprando fraco de NNE.
A temperatura não baixou tanto como o esperado para a nossa zona. penso que ainda há algum "calor latente" que o vento tratará de eliminar com o passar das horas. O frio deverá ser maior na próxima noite.

*Tmín: 0,1ºC

Tatual: 1,5ºC
Hr: 53%*​


----------



## james (18 Jan 2017 às 09:33)

Por aqui a temperatura já está a subir bem.  A Tmim foi baixa, mas dentro da norma do que tem sido neste inverno. 

Ainda não há qualquer vestígio da alegada onda de frio,  vamos ver se arrefece mais nos próximos dias pois hoje está um dia normalíssimo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 09:38)

Está um gelo, com apenas *2,2º* às 9:40...


----------



## smpereira (18 Jan 2017 às 09:46)

Boas,

Por aqui também muito frio, com 3º graus com um vento cortante que faz a sensação térmica bem mais baixa


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 09:54)

Incrivel como a temperatura não sobe por aqui, sigo com os mesmos *2,2º*, quase às 10h. Acredito que a máxima hoje por aqui não vá além de 5\6º


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 10:15)

Despeço-me por agora, tenho de ir ao IPO Porto daqui a pouco, com uns gelados *2,7º*,  a temperatura hoje sobe mesmo lentamente...


----------



## smpereira (18 Jan 2017 às 12:03)

Meio dia e a temperatura continua baixa, 6ºC neste momento, continua o vento moderado com rajadas  que frio!


----------



## cookie (18 Jan 2017 às 12:47)

Por VC de momento 8 graus e está bastante frio, abrindo a janela uiui. Incrível a HR estar apenas nos 38%. A PA nos 1028 (ontem marcava 1025). Já não indica tendência de chuva, mas de céu parcialmente nublado.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (18 Jan 2017 às 13:47)

A temperatura a aumentar, agora 9 graus e a HR a diminuir, agora 35%. A PA agora a 1026.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 13:59)

MUITO FRIO, com apenas *5,9º* (Máxima até ao momento)

De realçar ainda apenas 28% HR e rajada máxima de 51 km\h.


----------



## cookie (18 Jan 2017 às 14:21)

E a HR está nuns incríveis 29%!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (18 Jan 2017 às 14:39)

Boas,
A minima não foi alem dos 1.2 graus.
Nota-se bem o frio, estão 11 graus mas um vento cortante.
Espero que a minima de hoje seja pelo menos negativa...


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2017 às 14:46)

Boas, 

vento cortante e apenas 8.3 ºc a meio da tarde.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 14:46)

cookie disse:


> E a HR está nuns incríveis 29%!
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


24% aqui


----------



## jonas (18 Jan 2017 às 14:49)

Meteofan disse:


> 24% aqui


Aqui 25%


----------



## Guedes 114 (18 Jan 2017 às 14:49)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> vento cortante e apenas 8.3 ºc a meio da tarde.



Hoje sinto-me bem chegou o inverno


----------



## cookie (18 Jan 2017 às 14:52)

Meteofan disse:


> 24% aqui


Eu estou colada à praia e ao rio ave. Daí o meu espanto com esta HR que já vai em 27%.  

A sensação de frio é bastante superior à temperatura registada. E nem sequer apanhei com o vento.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dgstorm (18 Jan 2017 às 15:29)

Por aqui 10,9ºC. Máxima até agora. Vento fresquinho mas para já nada de "anormal".


----------



## james (18 Jan 2017 às 16:21)

Mais um dia de sol e com uma temperatura normal para a época( ao contrário de ontem).

Tatual: 12 graus ( já superou a máxima prevista).

Está um dia agradável, sem grande frio e vento quase nulo, não há ainda o menor vestígio da massa de ar frio que dizem que aí vem...

Já tive dias bem mais frios do que hoje neste inverno e sem massas de ar frio do Artico e avisos amarelos.


----------



## jonas (18 Jan 2017 às 16:35)

Boas,
A temperatura começa a descer e o vento a abrandar.
Está frio, mas nada de mais para ja.....
A máxima foi de 11.7 graus 
Tatual:8.9  graus com 26% de humidade.
Vento fraco agora.


----------



## cookie (18 Jan 2017 às 16:37)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 10 graus e apesar do sol, esteve frio. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 16:39)

Por aqui a máxima ficou pelos *6,3º*, neste momento já desce com *5,6º*
Frio, ainda mais porque está vento forte!


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 17:16)

O vento parou totalmente o sol desapareceu e a descida está a ser rapidíssima sigo já com apenas *1,7º* !!!!


----------



## james (18 Jan 2017 às 17:31)

Agora, sim, começa a aparecer algum frio.

Tatual:  5 graus

Agora já parece um dia normal de inverno.


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2017 às 17:36)

A ficar bem frio por aqui, sigo com *6.9 ºc*


----------



## karkov (18 Jan 2017 às 17:43)

Por Guimarães







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (18 Jan 2017 às 17:43)

Por aqui já com 5 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 17:54)

*1,1 º*, que frio!!!


----------



## jonas (18 Jan 2017 às 17:54)

Descida a pique ja com 3.6 graus.
Desceu 1.4 graus em 10 min...


----------



## qwerl (18 Jan 2017 às 18:00)

Boas

A madrugada foi marcada por vento de leste com rajadas fortes, com uma mínima de* 2,2ºC*, que acabou agora de ser batida Sigo com apenas *1,6ºC *e a descer rapidamente, se o vento não aparecer...
O resto do dia foi marcado pelo vento frio e desagradável que aumentou a sensação de desconforto térmico. Está-se melhor agora do que de manhã 

Edit 18h18: Já estiveram 0,3ºC mas apareceu uma aragem que subiu a temperatura para 1,1ºC


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 18:29)

Sigo já nos negativos, *-0,2º*.... Se não aparecesse vento hoje bem, que mínima brutal que poderia ter...


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 19:06)

Sigo já com *-0,9º*, que é a mínima do dia...


----------



## james (18 Jan 2017 às 19:08)

1 grau


----------



## AJCS (18 Jan 2017 às 19:18)

Por cá 3,2ºC HR 49%


----------



## ampa62 (18 Jan 2017 às 19:25)

Boa noite, 

Por aqui por Covas sigo com 2,3º C e 51% HR.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Jan 2017 às 19:55)

Despeço-me por hoje com uns gélidos *-1,4º* e vento nulo.
Tenho de dormir cedo pois tenho de acordar bem cedo de manhã, vou apanhar um frio dos diabos


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2017 às 19:58)

Bom dia.

Por aqui o céu está limpo.
O vento vai soprando fraco de N, depois de ter estado moderado, com rajadas, durante parte da manhã e da tarde.
Já está tudo enregelado. O congelador chegou finalmente e o frio, acompanhado pelo vento constante, é muito marcado.


*Tmín: 0,1ºC
Tmáx: 8,7ºC

Tatual: -1,2ºC
Hr: 55%*​


----------



## cookie (18 Jan 2017 às 19:59)

por aqui... 7 graus e 42% HR...  E vento fraco.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (18 Jan 2017 às 20:02)

0.0 graus!
Vento nulo.


----------



## dopedagain (18 Jan 2017 às 20:17)

Temperatura actual em Fornelos Ponte de Lima -0.5º


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2017 às 20:36)

Por cá:

*Tatual: -1,7ºC
Hr: 57%*​


----------



## jonas (18 Jan 2017 às 20:48)

A temperatura ja nos negativos
Com -0.6 graus


----------



## cookie (18 Jan 2017 às 20:58)

De momento 5 graus e a HR a subir, agora nos 50%.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2017 às 21:01)

Por aqui já nos negativos.. -1

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (18 Jan 2017 às 21:07)

A temperatura já está negativa.

Tatual:  - 1 grau ( aproxima- se já dos - 2 graus).


----------



## james (18 Jan 2017 às 21:21)

-2 graus


----------



## qwerl (18 Jan 2017 às 21:25)

Por aqui sigo com uns míseros 1,5ºC  Não há maneira do vento parar Até me dá vergonha estar numa zona de inversão e ter esta temperatura no meio de tantos negativos
Com sorte nem aos negativos vai...


----------



## jonas (18 Jan 2017 às 21:28)

Despecome com -1.0


----------



## panzer4 (18 Jan 2017 às 21:34)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Por aqui o céu está limpo.
> O vento vai soprando fraco de N, depois de ter estado moderado, com rajadas, durante parte da manhã e da tarde.
> ...



Fogo,Aí em Penamaior esta frio...deve ser da fabrica do IKEA.. 
Vou la todos os dias e confirmo que Penamaior ,Meixomil,etc sao zonas mt mt frias.!!!


----------



## ruka (18 Jan 2017 às 21:38)

https://www.wunderground.com/pt/porto/zmw:00000.1.08545?MR=1

Porto aeroporto com apenas 1 grau, já esteve nos 0


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2017 às 21:41)

Ora bem...


----------



## guimeixen (18 Jan 2017 às 21:43)

Boa noite,

Por aqui vai descendo e vou com 1,7ºC. Neste 4 anos de interesse por a meteorologia nunca tinha tido uma temperatura tão baixa a esta hora.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2017 às 21:47)

panzer4 disse:


> Fogo,Aí em Penamaior esta frio...deve ser da fabrica do IKEA..
> Vou la todos os dias e confirmo que Penamaior ,Meixomil,etc sao zonas mt mt frias.!!!


Depende dos dias.
Com inversões térmicas, sem vento, certas zonas do vale de rio Mesio em Lousada ou do vale do rio Sousa, são mais frias, pelo menos em valores absolutos.
Nos melhores anos (Outono\inverno) com anticiclone a perder de vista, e com valentes inversões, é normal ter geada às 20h e temperaturas negativas ás 22h.
Nesses vales que referi o maior período de frio é ao final da madrugada, altura em que de facto os valores são mais baixos que na minha zona.

Agora:

*T: -3,0ºC
Hr: 60%*​


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2017 às 22:02)

Tal e qual


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jan 2017 às 22:08)

Às 21H já estava nos negativos por cá.  


Se não houver vento, a próxima mínima promete!


----------



## Nando Costa (18 Jan 2017 às 22:11)

Ora boas isto é que está um frio dos diabos, já deve andar abaixo de zero a esta hora. É talvez a entrada continental mais fria desde 2012. Não é todos os anos, que faz um frio deste calibre.


----------



## ruka (18 Jan 2017 às 22:12)

-1 no aeroporto do Porto

https://www.wunderground.com/pt/porto/zmw:00000.1.08545?MR=1


----------



## smpereira (18 Jan 2017 às 22:16)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Tal e qual



Pela minha localização a app da yahoo também já vai dando -2ºC  está mesmo muito frio hoje!


----------



## dlourenco (18 Jan 2017 às 22:20)

Braga 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## vinc7e (18 Jan 2017 às 22:28)

Boa noite, por aqui -0.8°C bastante mais frio que na noite passada, onde a temperatura se ficou pelos 2°C


----------



## dopedagain (18 Jan 2017 às 22:29)

Aqui já vamos com -1.8º de madrugada por este andar devo atingir os -4º -5º


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jan 2017 às 22:36)

-1,5ºC às 22H.


----------



## dlourenco (18 Jan 2017 às 22:43)

Ruipedroo disse:


> -1,5ºC às 22H.


Estive em Dume, parte baixa da cidade e cheguei a registar -2°C. Agora mais alto, em s. Vicente já registo 0°C. Curioso 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (18 Jan 2017 às 22:44)

Finalmente começou a descer a temperatura, neste momento estão *-1,9ºC*. Ai se o vento não aparecesse durante a noite...


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2017 às 22:49)

Por aqui temperatura a subir, sigo com *4,9ºC *

Vento fraco a moderado de NE


----------



## Guedes 114 (18 Jan 2017 às 22:54)

Boas a todos...

Neste momento por Paço de Sousa estão uns modestos -3º  com uma HR 80% e uma sensação térmica de -6 
Bem vinda "vaca" de frio* *


----------



## cookie (18 Jan 2017 às 23:04)

De acordo com as minhas após em VC estão-1, eu tenho certas dúvidas...






Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (18 Jan 2017 às 23:04)

-2.6º em Ponte de Lima ( fornelos ) sempre a descer.


----------



## smpereira (18 Jan 2017 às 23:23)

Informaram-me agora que estão -2ºC numa das zonas mais frias aqui da zona, aqui muito perto, verifica-se mesmo os -2ºC aqui  que gelooo. Esta zona realmente é demais para inversões.


----------



## ruka (18 Jan 2017 às 23:29)

cookie disse:


> De acordo com as minhas após em VC estão-1, eu tenho certas dúvidas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
esse valor é da estação do aeroporto do Porto


----------



## cookie (18 Jan 2017 às 23:34)

ruka disse:


> esse valor é da estação do aeroporto do Porto


Bem que suspeitava. É uma zona mais fria. Não me atrevo a ir ver mas a temperatura aqui deve rondar os 3.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (18 Jan 2017 às 23:38)

Vai descendo lentamente, -0.2°C agora.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Jan 2017 às 23:50)

smpereira disse:


> Informaram-me agora que estão -2ºC numa das zonas mais frias aqui da zona, aqui muito perto, verifica-se mesmo os -2ºC aqui  que gelooo. Esta zona realmente é demais para inversões.



Diferença brutal!

Por aqui *4,1ºC* e vento de Leste a *13km/h *com rajadas de* 30km/h 
*
Edit: 4,2ºC 18km/h


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jan 2017 às 23:54)

dlourenco disse:


> Estive em Dume, parte baixa da cidade e cheguei a registar -2°C. Agora mais alto, em s. Vicente já registo 0°C. Curioso
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk



É normal. Em situações destas, sem vento, as zonas mais baixas são geralmente mais frias. O ar frio, sendo o mais denso e "pesado", acumula-se nas zonas mais baixas, em especial em vales.

Continua a descer bem. Se continuar a este ritmo, vai ser das mínimas mais baixas dos últimos anos por aqui.


----------



## smpereira (19 Jan 2017 às 00:18)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Diferença brutal!
> 
> Por aqui *4,1ºC* e vento de Leste a *13km/h *com rajadas de* 30km/h
> *
> Edit: 4,2ºC 18km/h



Aqui como é uma zona mais abrigada, praticamente não à vento, também pode ser por isso, e como à vários Riachos perto pode influenciar, a humidade também é maior.
Na zona do estádio ainda é mais baixo e mais abrigado com um riacho a passar ao lado, é uma zona muito fria e muito húmida.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2017 às 00:36)

Boa madrugada.

Por aqui depois de ter observado *-3,2ºC*, vejo que passados 5 a 6 minutos a temperatura subiu para os actuais  *-2,7ºC*. 0,5ºC de repente...
Notei que o vento aumentou de intensidade (apesar de fraco).
Bem, que seja uma boa noite.

Vou forrar a salamandra de lenha mais grossa para ver se aguenta o passar das horas. Se aguentar, ao acordar meto mais lenha.

Isto é que tá um frio carago!


----------



## dopedagain (19 Jan 2017 às 01:39)

Boa noite a todos.

Temperatura atual -3.4º Em Fornelos ( Ponte de Lima ) ipma marcou -2.3º às 01:00h e o Wunderground marca neste momento -1.6º nas zonas mais baixas da vila.  Temperatura mínima retirarei amanha mas penso ser possível alcançar uns -5º ou -6º...


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 02:07)

- 3 graus!


----------



## vinc7e (19 Jan 2017 às 06:59)

Bom dia,
Registo neste momento -4.0°C, temperatura mais baixa dos últimos 4/5 anos.


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2017 às 07:07)

Bom dia,

mínima de *1.3 ºc *

Neste momento 1.6ºc , vento E :14 Km/h, sensação térmica muito baixa


----------



## guimeixen (19 Jan 2017 às 07:10)

Temperatura aqui (hora adiantada 1h)


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 07:30)

Mínima de *-3.3º* aqui, por agora *-2,1º*
Mais um dia que se espera frio


----------



## jonas (19 Jan 2017 às 07:33)

Bom dia,
Esta ca um frio!
Tive uma minima de -4.2 segundo o termometro do lidl
Agora estao -3.9 graus.
Mais logo vou ver a minima da estaçao....


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2017 às 07:35)

Bom dia registo -3

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jan 2017 às 07:41)

Bom dia,

Sigo com *1,3ºC* e uma ventania gelada de Leste. 

Sopra a *27km/h* com rajadas.. Temperatura aparente de* -6,4ºC *


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 07:45)

Valor absurdo o valor que o colega Aristocrata está a registar na sua estação, com *-5,2º,* incrível...


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Jan 2017 às 07:54)

Notável aumento velocidade do vento , sopra a *32km/h* com rajadas de *50km/h* 

Temperatura aparente *-7,4ºC *


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 07:57)

Bom dia. 

Início de dia gélido, um dos mais frios dos últimos anos. 

Está tudo literalmente congelado, em alguns sítios o chão parece de vidro. 

Tatual: - 3 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 08:00)

james disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Início de dia gélido, um dos mais frios dos últimos anos.
> 
> ...


Agora sim podemos considerar vaga de frio!

Por agora sigo com *-2,5º*


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 08:04)

Meteofan disse:


> Agora sim podemos considerar vaga de frio!
> 
> Por agora sigo com *-2,5º*




Sim, cá no Norte demorou um pouco mas acabou por chegar. É impressionante que a temperatura está negativa desde as 9 e meia da noite.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 08:07)

james disse:


> Sim, cá no Norte demorou um pouco mas acabou por chegar. É impressionante que a temperatura está negativa desde as 9 e meia da noite.


Por aqui está negativa desde as 19h de ontem. Mais impressionante do que a mínima que até não foi nada de especial é o tempo que estivemos abaixo de zero. Curioso também que no meu caso a mínima foi atingida as 3:35...


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 08:15)

São quase 8 e meia e a temperatura mantem - se nos 3 graus negativos. 
Impressionante!


----------



## dlourenco (19 Jan 2017 às 08:24)

Bom dia    

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AJCS (19 Jan 2017 às 08:25)

Bom dia,

Por cá -1,6ºC e HR 64%


----------



## dopedagain (19 Jan 2017 às 08:41)

temperatura atual  -4,5º   minima durante a noite -5.6º a estação do IPMA marcou -5.2 uma das mínimas mais baixas de Portugal. Nem quero imaginar a mínima nas terras mais altas aqui no município facilmente -9 ou -10 incrível!


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 08:52)

Neste momento cheguei aos positivos com *0,0º*
Muito frio...


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 09:15)

Por aqui, a temperatura continua negativa, com - 2 graus! 

Impressionante! 

Aqui à volta está tudo tão branco que parece que nevou. E alguns pequenos charcos estão congelados.


----------



## darque_viana (19 Jan 2017 às 09:30)

Sem dúvida uma das noites mais frias dos últimos tempos, por cá mesmo os carros juntinho ao mar tinham uma boa camada de gelo 
Uma pessoa por estas zonas até estranha o carro estar sempre a dar aviso de gelo


----------



## cookie (19 Jan 2017 às 09:36)

Por aqui de momento 4 graus. Não chegamos aos negativos por estas bandas, as tacinhas de água que coloquei lá fora para "fazer gelo" (uma brincadeira para a minha filhota) não gelaram, nem uma mísera camadinha de gelo...

Vi no tópico do seguimento sul que nevou por breves instantes em Alcoutim e vila real de santo António - têm vídeos do evento. E eu por aqui com 3 graus 

Faz-me lembrar há uns anos que havia alerta de neve para todo o país, então fomos em passeio até Montalegre. Pois nevou no país todo menos na zona de Montalegre 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 09:50)

cookie disse:


> Por aqui de momento 4 graus. Não chegamos aos negativos por estas bandas, as tacinhas de água que coloquei lá fora para "fazer gelo" (uma brincadeira para a minha filhota) não gelaram, nem uma mísera camadinha de gelo...
> 
> Vi no tópico do seguimento sul que nevou por breves instantes em Alcoutim e vila real de santo António - têm vídeos do evento. E eu por aqui com 3 graus
> 
> ...




Se hoje  surgisse nebulosidade e precipitação cá no Litoral Norte, teria caído neve de forma generalizada a qualquer cota. 

Mas não apareceu, estamos mesmo  com falta de sorte.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (19 Jan 2017 às 09:57)

Bom dia! A mínima registada foi de 2.7 com a humidade relativa de 60%
Vento fraco (brisa) de SE


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 09:58)

Por aqui, ás 10 da manhã, estão apenas *1,2º*. Ai se houvesse precipitação hoje, seria nevão generalizado, má sorte...


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 10:02)

Por aqui a temperatura ainda está negativa, com - 1 grau.  A temperatura está negativa há 13 horas consecutivas.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 10:26)

Hoje é provavelmente um dos dias mais frios dos últimos anos, apesar do sol ainda estão apenas *2,2º*


----------



## 1337 (19 Jan 2017 às 10:33)

-5.2ºC em Ponte de Lima ás 8 horas , nunca tive um valor tão baixo da mínima desde que acompanho a EMA, incrível.


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2017 às 10:36)

Sigo com apenas 4.5 ºc actuais e com vento a aumentar a sensação de frio.  

por aqui a mínima ( *1.3 ºc* )  só não baixou mais porque apareceu algum vento que a fez estagnar, não fosse isso e teria tido certamente valores próximos ou até ligeiramente abaixo de 0


----------



## guimeixen (19 Jan 2017 às 10:38)

Ainda foi aos -3,5ºC na minha zona. Agora -0,1ºC.. Fui ao local que coloquei ontem no tópico : Projeto: os locais mais frios de Portugal (por inversão térmica) e marcava -5,8ºC às 8h mas pouco depois já começou a subir para os -5,0ºC. Tirei fotos aí e depois a beira do rio Cávado e que com o nevoeiro que já se tinha dissipado quando cheguei, formou-se algum sincelo nas árvores que estavam lá. Tinha também lá água congelada e frost flowers pequeninhas. Mais logo ponho fotos

Temp. mínima aqui:


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 10:48)

Bem e não sobe a temperatura!!! Ainda vai nos *2,7º*...


----------



## sandra_n (19 Jan 2017 às 10:50)

Às 8h30 o carro acusava 1º, e por onde passava (Valongo / Maia), estava tudo coberto de geada:


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 11:40)

Finalmente a aquecer, marca agora o termómetro* 5,2º* Ainda assim continua muito frio devido ao vento moderado de NE.


----------



## jcboliveira (19 Jan 2017 às 13:07)

Obtive a temperatura aparente (temperatura+vento+humidade+radiação solar) mais baixa de sempre pelo ISEP -2,2C. Normalmente as sensações de frio calculadas nos sites são com as formulas para os US e essa deu mais alta (-0,6 ºC)


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2017 às 13:11)

Apesar do sol mantêm-se muito frio para esta hora, sigo com *7.7ºc *e vento por vezes moderado de NE


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jan 2017 às 13:20)

Boas,

temperatura mínima brutal por aqui, com a EMA a marcar *-5,5ºC * às 8H. 


Bem perto do valor recorde. Só é pena esta maldita gripe senão tinha ido dar uma olhada por esses campos fora.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 13:24)

O vento agora é muito fraco e portanto a temperatura sobe, estão *8,8º*
Porque é que o vento não foi assim fraco durante a noite?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2017 às 13:31)

Registo 8°c vos ver o que nos espera a noite.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (19 Jan 2017 às 13:35)

O meu marido quando saiu pelas 7:50 registou no carro, em Azurara, 0 graus. O nosso sensor está num local demasiado protegido.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 14:32)

Eu tenho 3 sensores neste momento a registar temperatura (Um auriol do lidl, um la crosse e a minha estação principal, uma Velleman WS 1060.) todas com RS artesanais e todas a dar neste momento 8,9º  Parece que acertei na construção dos RS's se alguém precisar posso fazer!


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2017 às 17:32)

Boas, 

hoje por aqui, até ao momento, registei a máxima mais baixa deste ano com *8.8 ºc*. 

Neste momento  já arrefece bem, sigo com 7.2 ºc


----------



## qwerl (19 Jan 2017 às 17:51)

Boas

Mínima de *-1,4ºC*. Mais uma vez o vento tratou de estragar a mínima...
O dia foi um pouco menos ventoso que ontem, e também um pouco mais agradável.
Neste momento a temperatura vai descendo rapidamente com *2,7ºC* e 73% de HR  mas não se preocupem que o vento trata já de estragar a mínima


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2017 às 18:11)

*6.4 ºc*


----------



## jonas (19 Jan 2017 às 18:16)

Boas,
Dia de frio com máxima de 9.0 graus
Agora já com 3 graus...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2017 às 18:29)

3°c ceu limpo. 
hoje já não devo de ir aos -3°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## dlourenco (19 Jan 2017 às 18:31)

18h30 e já estão 2°C. Promete 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (19 Jan 2017 às 18:37)

Por aqui vai arrefecendo rápido, 4.3ºC neste momento.

Duas fotos da geada/gelo de hoje de manhã. Mais neste tópico que criei.





Frost by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frozen water by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 18:47)

2 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 18:55)

Vento moderado e descida lenta, com *1,9º*


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 19:02)

1.5 graus


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 19:30)

0.5 graus

Avista-se alguma nebulosidade  para  NO.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Jan 2017 às 19:37)

A temperatura sobe neste momento, *2,4º*, muito vento, rajadas de 20\25 km\h de Leste....


----------



## jonas (19 Jan 2017 às 19:40)

Já com 1.6 em descida lenta.


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 19:59)

A temperatura  está  a partir  deste momento  ,negativa. 

Tatual : - 0.3 graus


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 20:29)

-  1 grau


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2017 às 20:32)

Por aqui 0°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (19 Jan 2017 às 20:47)

Temperatura a subir 2.1 graus


----------



## meteoamador (19 Jan 2017 às 20:49)

3.6ºc em descida lenta.

Hoje de manhã mínima de -1.7ºc e uma bela camada de geada para lembrar que é inverno


----------



## qwerl (19 Jan 2017 às 20:51)

Por aqui também já está a subir 2,9ºC... E é assim não falha nenhuma noite...

Houve alguma geada/geada mais escura de manhã. Alguns charcos congelaram por cima, e houve sítios à sombra em que a geada se manteve todo o dia.

No entanto tenho de admitir que este evento está um pouco abaixo das minhas espetativas, esperava mínimas um pouco mais baixas mas o vento estraga sempre tudo.


----------



## dopedagain (19 Jan 2017 às 20:56)

-1.7 neste momento a ver se hoje bato a minima de -5.6 de ontem, minhas previsões para hoje em fornelos ponte de lima -6.0 a ver vamos

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z00VD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2017 às 21:09)

Há vento em altitude...fui a rebordosa e estavam 4 graus chego a casa com 0°c..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (19 Jan 2017 às 21:25)

Ja em queda outra vez, com 0.5 graus!


----------



## AJCS (19 Jan 2017 às 21:47)

Dados de hoje:

Temp.max.  8,7ºC
Temp.min. -1,6ºC

HR max. 65%
HR min. 46%

PA 1019 mbar

Temp.atual 0,5ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2017 às 21:52)

Boa noite.

Epá...muito frio!

*Tmín: -5,3ºC
Tmáx: 8,7ºC*​
Atual:


----------



## james (19 Jan 2017 às 21:55)

- 2.1 graus


----------



## jonas (19 Jan 2017 às 21:57)

Despeçome com -1 grau
Espero ter uma minima inferior a -3, se o vento nao aparecer.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2017 às 22:06)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2017 às 22:10)

Os carros estão  com uma camada de gelo  

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Jan 2017 às 22:48)

-1,4°C registados às 22H. 



Como eu gostava de bater o recorde, veremos.


----------



## cookie (19 Jan 2017 às 23:00)

Não faço ideia de como está por aqui pois a minha estação deixou de reportar e não tenho pilhas para trocar 
Mas o marido veio há pouco da rua e diz que está muito muito frio, e ele é serrano, habituado ao frio.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2017 às 00:01)

Boa noite companheiros e visitantes. 

Cá pelo burgo de Paços de Ferreira temos mais uma noite muito fria.
O gelo já é bastante, mas é um gelo seco, com cristais bem definidos, muito diferente da geada comum, húmida.






Vamos ver até onde baixará, se passará do valor desta última madrugada\manhã.


----------



## dopedagain (20 Jan 2017 às 00:25)

despeço me com temperatura de -3.5º reportarei a minima amanha de manha, espero que passe os -6º


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Jan 2017 às 00:39)

Bem, deixo só este pequeno dado...






Até amanhã (hoje). Durmam bem...


----------



## karkov (20 Jan 2017 às 00:56)

Fui a pouco meter o carro na garagem... já estava coberto de gelo... o termómetro anunciava 3 negativos...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## james (20 Jan 2017 às 01:38)

- 3 graus


----------



## Bakanau (20 Jan 2017 às 01:54)

Voltam aparecer nas saidas gfs neve algumas nuvens para sabado e domingo que podem ser de neve zona do geres...mais concretamente pitoes monte alegre serra do barroso.
Digo eu...


----------



## james (20 Jan 2017 às 07:28)

Bom dia. 

Início de dia gélido, Tatual( negativa) :- 3.7 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jan 2017 às 07:49)

Por aqui mínima de *-0,3º*, no entanto neste momento já estão 4,0º devido ao vento
Céu quase limpo e frio


----------



## jonas (20 Jan 2017 às 07:50)

Boas
Noite bem fria, neste momento ainda -0.9 graus e vento quase nulo


----------



## dopedagain (20 Jan 2017 às 09:23)

a temperatura estabilizou durante a noite por causa do vento não deixando a mínima passar dos -4.5º negativos hoje, continua o recorde de -5.6º negativos por bater de ontem


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jan 2017 às 09:33)

O mesmo vento que não deixava a temperatura descer de noite, não deixa subir, estão os mesmos 4º que tinha de manhã mais cedo,,,
Mais concretamente 4,2º, muito frio e vento com rajadas de 40\50 km\h, desconforto térmico tremendo..


----------



## james (20 Jan 2017 às 09:39)

Por aqui, os dados de hoje.

Tmin: -  4 graus ( a mais baixa de sempre desde que faço registos) 
Tatual: - 1 grau

O cenário no início da manhã era impressionante: tudo branco, com uma espessa camada de gelo, vidrada, bom para dar uns tombos, parecia - me que era geada negra.
Nas bermas da estrada havia rectângulos de gelo resultante de água congelada, parecia que tinha nevado, não  havia um cantinho que não estivesse branco.
Avistei , à ida para o trabalho, pelo menos um Ribeiro congelado.

Em minha casa, o meu sistema de aquecimento, que necessita de circulação de água, congelou a canalização, o sistema parou a meio da noite.
De manhã, quase que não tinha água em minha casa, devido ao congelamento da canalização e as torneiras exteriores da minha casa estavam totalmente congeladas, nem abriam.

Foi a noite e início de manhã mais gelidos por aqui dos últimos 5 anos, com esta mínima de 4 graus negativos ( de anotar que às 8 e meia da manhã ainda estavam - 3.8 graus!!! ).


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jan 2017 às 09:41)

james disse:


> Por aqui, os dados de hoje.
> 
> Tmin: -  4 graus ( a mais baixa de sempre desde que faço registos)
> Tatual: - 1 grau
> ...


E por aqui acordei com 4º, o que o vento não faz.... Parece-me que a noite com mais potencial pra obter uma mínima muito baixa na minha região é domingo, porque o vento previsto é praticamente nulo! Hoje estão rajadas fortes, não deixou descer


----------



## jpmartins (20 Jan 2017 às 09:43)

A ausência do vento fez com que a temperatura chegasse aos incríveis -4.2ºC, um recorde desde que tenho estação (11 anos).

Ainda estão -1.3ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2017 às 10:46)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> temperatura mínima brutal por aqui, com a EMA a marcar *-5,5ºC * às 8H.
> 
> ...



Qual é o recorde?
A minima de ontem foi de -6,1ºC.


----------



## darque_viana (20 Jan 2017 às 10:54)

Por cá, juntinho à costa, o vento não atrapalhou e a mínima voltou a ser bem geladinha, praticamente igual a ontem 
Já em Lamas de Mouro, segundo o IPMA, passou de -8.6ºC ontem (  )para 2.2ºC hoje (e foi subindo ao longo da noite)


----------



## ampa62 (20 Jan 2017 às 11:04)

Bom dia. 
Em Covas a mínima chegou aos -3,9ºC (valor mínimo do ano).
De momento com 0,6ºC.


----------



## dopedagain (20 Jan 2017 às 11:12)

só analisei agora a minima de hoje na estação do ipma em ponte de lima  que marcou -5.8 a minha em maior altitude não passou dos -4.5º como já referi em cima


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jan 2017 às 11:14)

Vai subindo lentamente devido à nebulosidade\vento, com *6,6º* atuais


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Jan 2017 às 12:30)

Céu com poucas nuvens agora, sol a abrir e temperatura subiu, com uns atuais 9,8º
Ainda assim o vento forte com rajadas constantes acima de 40km\h torna o dia bastante desconfortável...


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jan 2017 às 13:21)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de -1,5ºC por aqui e que foi estragada pelo vento lá pelas 2h-3h da manhã e às 8h já ia com 4ºC.

Algumas fotos tiradas no mesmo sítio de ontem na margem do rio Cávado:




Frosty Morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frosty Morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frosty Morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Ice by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Needle Ice by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Needle Ice by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Needle Ice by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Frosty Morning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Ice by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Ice by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Ice by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## jonas (20 Jan 2017 às 14:03)

Boas,
Minima de -2.7 grausGeada forte.
Agora estão 12 graus mas o vento torna o dia gelado.O céu está nublado, principalmente para leste.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Jan 2017 às 14:18)

Boas Tardes 

Por volta das 13 horas de hoje consegui fotografar estas lenticulares aqui em Espinho,  espero que gostem!


----------



## jonas (20 Jan 2017 às 18:14)

Boas,
Máxima de 13.8º
Agora ja arrefece com 7º
Ceu quase limpo, mais nublado a este.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jan 2017 às 18:19)

Os passadiços do Paiva estão agora a ser reconstruídos depois de um grande incendio, que fustigou a serra no inicio de Agosto de 2016, em que queimou muitos metros dos passadiços em madeira.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (20 Jan 2017 às 18:42)

Tá calor em relação a ontem.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (20 Jan 2017 às 21:44)

1 grau.


----------



## cookie (20 Jan 2017 às 21:59)

Hoje de manhã, pelas 9:30, em Azurara estavam 4 graus. Nalgumas zonas da A28 sentido norte-sul  o carro marcou 3 graus. Esteve um dia frio mas menos frio que ontem. Àquela hora da manhã ainda muita geada.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Jan 2017 às 22:38)

Boas,
Ontem registei a temperatura máxima mais baixa desde que tenho instalada a estação, *7,9ºC* às 15:48h.

É sempre complicado ter mínimas decentes, durante a noite o vento está praticamente sempre presente.. hoje a mínima foi de *2,5ºC* pelas 2h da manhã, altura e que vento começou a soprar com mais intensidade.

Gráfico da temperatura dos últimos dias :





E também da velocidade do vento e rajadas:






O céu esteve com alguma nebulosidade, máxima de *11,2ºC.  *Neste momento sigo com *5,7ºC* e *68%* HR. Vento ENE* 11km/h*


----------



## james (20 Jan 2017 às 22:41)

Aqui já vai nos 0 graus.


----------



## jonas (20 Jan 2017 às 22:53)

Boa noite,
Despeçome com 1.4 graus.
A minima deve ser a volta de -0.5 graus.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (20 Jan 2017 às 23:58)

Boa noite! De momento 4.9ºC e 67% HR


----------



## jonas (21 Jan 2017 às 09:07)

Bom dia,
Geada moderada.
Estão -0.6º e ceu limpo.


----------



## james (21 Jan 2017 às 10:25)

Bom dia. 

Por aqui, registei mais uma Tmin negativa, a quinta consecutiva. 

Tmin: - 1 grau
Tatual: 2 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Jan 2017 às 15:09)

Hoje tive mínima de 3,4º, neste momento sigo com 13.0º
A próxima noite promete ser mais fria por aqui pois o vento deve ser fraco ou nulo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Jan 2017 às 16:40)

Já em descida, com vento nulo.
10.7º


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Jan 2017 às 19:46)

Se o vento não aparecer, a mínima vai ser bem baixa, sigo já com *3,7º*


----------



## jonas (21 Jan 2017 às 20:10)

Bem fresquinho por aqui,com 4.2 graus e vento nulo.


----------



## james (22 Jan 2017 às 01:30)

- 1 grau 

A caminho da sexta mínima negativa consecutiva!


----------



## jonas (22 Jan 2017 às 08:13)

Bom dia,
Noite bem fresquinha, minims de -2.8 graus.

Neste momento estao -1.9 graus.
Geada forte.
Por aqui tambem e a sexta minima negativa consecutiva.
Ceu limpo com nevoeiro a levantar.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Jan 2017 às 08:17)

Por aqui mínima de *0,5º*
Por agora 0,6º e muita geada.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2017 às 08:37)

Bom dia,

noite gelada, praticamente sem vento,mínima de *0.8 ºc* por aqui 

Neste momento 1.3 ºc e 98 % HR.

Há formação de geada em alguns telhados e sobretudo junto à relva 

Fotos que fiz há minutos ( ainda a alguma distância mas dá para ter uma ideia)

Campo de treinos do FCP na Constituição, com boa camada de geada em certas zonas, muita humidade nocturna, ausência de vento, e baixas temperaturas levaram a isto:






Bombeiros "intrigados"  a inspeccionar o campo ( notem como há zonas que até se vêm ligeiras pegadas )


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2017 às 09:05)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> noite gelada, praticamente sem vento,mínima de *0.8 ºc* por aqui
> 
> ...





Vai começar o jogo, foto feita agora mesmo, onde se vêm  melhor as pegadas ( geada intensa junto à relva)






Sigo com 2.1 ºc


----------



## jonas (22 Jan 2017 às 09:16)

Bastante frio, ainda com -0.4 graus e vento nulo.
Acho que e a primeira vez que sao 9:15h
E a temperatura sinda esta negativa!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jan 2017 às 09:21)

Bom dia,

manhã também gelada por aqui, com algum nevoeiro. *-2,9ºC* registados às 8H. Nona mínima negativa consecutiva. Este mês deve ter uns 80% dos dias com mínimas negativas. 


Foto que tirei (telemóvel) há cerca de uma hora no aeródromo/autódromo de Braga:


----------



## dopedagain (22 Jan 2017 às 10:23)

bom dia mínima da ultima noite -1.6º


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2017 às 10:51)

Bom dia.

O dia começa com sol, alguma neblina e muita geada por aí fora.
O vento vai soprando fraco de NE.

Depois dos *-4,8ºC *na 6ª feira, ontem a *mínima* foi de *-2,5ºC*. Hoje a *mínima* voltou a ser de *-2,5ºC*.
Chama-se a isto consistência...
As máximas tem sido relativamente agradáveis, isto porque o vento sendo fraco é acompanhado pelo sol, proporcionando uma sensação térmica interessante nas horas centrais do dia.

*Tatual: 6,1ºC*
*Tmédia (desde as 00h): -1,0ºC*
*Hr: 82%*​


----------



## jonas (22 Jan 2017 às 11:07)

Boas,
Temperatura ja a subir com 4.3 graus.
A geada manten-se onde faz sombra.
Vento fraco a moderado de O-NO.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Jan 2017 às 12:32)

Tenho dois termômetros exteriores.

Na frente virada para o sol com o sensor a sombra:







Na frente onde o sol só bate ao final da tarde:







Grande diferenca!!!


----------



## jonas (22 Jan 2017 às 17:13)

Boas,
Máxima de 14.2 graus.
Agora já arrefece com 11.4 graus.
Algum vento..


----------



## AJCS (22 Jan 2017 às 17:32)

Boa tarde,

Dados de hoje.

Temp.max. 11,5ºC
Temp.min.  -0,7ºC

HR max. 77%
HR min. 46%

PA 1018 mbar

Temp. atual 8,8ºC

Vai ser mais uma noite fria, para não variar.


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Jan 2017 às 22:54)

Boa noite.

Por aqui durante a tarde apareceu alguma (pouca) nebulosidade alta.
O vento manteve-se fraco de N variável, entre NNO e NE.
Agora temos mais uma noite fria, mas bem menos do que tem sido habitual.
Prlo que vi no GFS esperam-nos mais 2 a 3 noites frias e depois virá alguma chuva e a temperatura noturna subirá.
*
Tmín: -2,5ºC
Tmáx: 12,4ºC

Tatual: 1,2ºC
Hr: 69%*​
A todos uma EXCELENTE SEMANA!


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2017 às 00:39)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Mínima de -1,5ºC por aqui e que foi estragada pelo vento lá pelas 2h-3h da manhã e às 8h já ia com 4ºC.
> 
> Algumas fotos tiradas no mesmo sítio de ontem na margem do rio Cávado:



Excelentes registos!


----------



## karkov (23 Jan 2017 às 06:23)

Por Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## james (23 Jan 2017 às 07:22)

Bom dia. 

Início de semana gélido, com a sétima temperatura mínima negativa. 

Tatual: - 2.1 graus


----------



## dopedagain (23 Jan 2017 às 08:47)

Bom dia!
Tatual: -1.1
Tminima: -2.2


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2017 às 10:04)

Brŕrrrŕrr que frio mínima de -2 este ano em negativas esta a ser porreiro

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Jan 2017 às 16:28)

Temperatura mínima de *0,9º*, sigo agora com *10,5º* depois de uma máxima de *12,9º*


----------



## jonas (23 Jan 2017 às 16:39)

Boas
Minima de -1.1 graus.
Maxima de 14.9 graus.
Neste momento, ja a descer com 12.2 graus.
Vento moderado de O/NO.

Os modelos estao a melhorar, vamos ver...
Mas finalmente vai chover!!!


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Jan 2017 às 16:41)

jonas disse:


> Boas
> Minima de -1.1 graus.
> Maxima de 14.9 graus.
> Neste momento, ja a descer com 12.2 graus.
> ...


Finalmente, aleluia. Só faltava os modelos cortarem agora em cima da hora, mas não me parece, agora sempre vem a tão desejada chuvinha!


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Jan 2017 às 16:49)

Já em descida rápida esta noite prevê-se pouco vento a mínima vai ser bem baixa.
*9,7º*


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Jan 2017 às 17:34)

Bem a descida hoje vai em ritmo acelerado, já com *6,9º*...


----------



## jonas (23 Jan 2017 às 17:41)

Por aqui, a descer bem, o vento esta agora quase nulo
Tatual:8.9 graus
61% de humidade.


----------



## jonas (23 Jan 2017 às 18:28)

A descer bem:
Tatual:6.5 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2017 às 19:55)

Boa noite.

Por cá a madrugada e início da manhã foram muito frias. Muita geada tivemos por todo o Vale do Sousa.
Em muitas estradas o gelo persistiu por toda a manhã nas zonas mais sombrias.
O sol fez-nos companhia, mas não como noutros dias, aqueceu menos - pelo menos ao nível da sensação térmica.
A esta hora a sensação térmica é inferior ao esperado, tendo em conta a temperatura atual. 

*Tmín: -2,7ºC
Tmáx: 13,1ºC

Tatual: 2,5ºC
Hr: 67%*​


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Jan 2017 às 21:30)

Muito frio a esta hora 2°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Jan 2017 às 22:20)

De novo boa noite.

Por aqui temos vento fraco de NNO.
E frio...
Arrisco dizer que está mais desagradável do que noutras noites com temperaturas mais baixas e vento de NE\E. A sensação de frio parece maior.

*Tatual: 0,1ºC
Hr: 76%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2017 às 00:12)

E por cá me despeço com o frio fresco noturno da noite...

*Tatual: -1,1ºC
Hr: 79%
*​*Continuação de uma excelente semana.*


----------



## karkov (24 Jan 2017 às 00:15)

Pela minha zona ja ia com -2º as 23:30... quando cheguei ao carro as 23h já tinha o vidro cheio de gelo.... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## james (24 Jan 2017 às 00:17)

Por aqui, a temperatura já negativa, com - 0.5 graus.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jan 2017 às 07:04)

Bom dia, 

está frio, mínima de *1.7 ºc* por aqui. 

Neste momento 2.1 ºc. Vento fraco e 95 % HR .

Geada leve junto à relva e nos carros


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jan 2017 às 07:57)

Bom dia -2°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (24 Jan 2017 às 08:02)

Bom dia. 

Início do dia gélido, com Tatual  negativa: - 2.2 graus 

É a oitava temperatura mínima negativa consecutiva!!! 

O mar está muito agitado, quiçá já a prenunciar a mudança de tempo...


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2017 às 08:31)

Bom dia a todos.

Por aqui temos geada moderada, céu limpo e vento fraco de N.

*Tmín: -2,8ºC

Tatual: -2,5ºC
Temp média: -1,8ºC (desde as 00h)
Hr: 87%*​


----------



## Snifa (24 Jan 2017 às 08:32)

Aspecto da geada num carro aqui perto de minha casa  ( foto de há minutos com o telemóvel)














Sigo com 2.6 ºc


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2017 às 08:50)

Já em subida por cá (rápida), agora estamos com *-1,9ºC*.


O *mês de janeiro* segue com:

*Tmédia ao minuto: 5,9ºC
Tmédia mín\máx: 6,7ºC

Média mínimas: 0,2ºC
Média máximas: 13,3ºC

Dias com T<0ºC: 14*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Jan 2017 às 09:02)

Bom dia.
Céu limpo e mínima de *1,1º*
Por agora em subida com* 4,3º*


----------



## dopedagain (24 Jan 2017 às 09:47)

Tminima -3.1  noite gelida por estes lados


----------



## jonas (24 Jan 2017 às 18:53)

Boas,
 já perdi as contas as mínimas negativas...mais uma hoje: -1.7 graus, amanhã vai acabar, pois finalmente vai *chover!*
O dia foi agradável com máxima de 14.8 graus, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de noroeste.
Agora já está a descer com 6.0 graus

Amanhã há noite, *vem a chuva!!!*


----------



## cookie (24 Jan 2017 às 19:37)

De manhã estavam 5graus pelas 9:00. Há pouco 6graus. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jan 2017 às 19:55)

Boa noite.

Por aqui tivemos uma tarde agradável, com vento fraco.
*
Tmín: -2,8ºC
Tmáx: 13,8ºC*
*Windchill mínimo: -6,4ºC*
*
Tmédia ao minuto (desde as 00h): 4,0ºC
Tmédia mín\máx: 5,4ºC

Tatual: 2,3ºC
Hr: 73%*​


----------



## james (24 Jan 2017 às 20:01)

A arrefecer muito rapidamente,  com Tatual: 2 graus 

Dados de hoje: 
Tmax: 13.1 graus 
Tmin:  -2.5 graus


----------



## qwerl (24 Jan 2017 às 21:08)

Boas

Mínima de* 0,8ºC*
Dia de céu pouco nublado e algumas nuvens altas dispersas. Alguma geada de manhã. A erva já começa a ficar seca por causa dos dias seguidos de geadas e da falta de chuva.
Neste momento estão *1,8ºC*. O vento mantém-se fraco, permitindo uma descida de temperatura mais rápida.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (24 Jan 2017 às 21:12)

3 °c  o adeus as temperaturas negativas está noite.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (24 Jan 2017 às 21:50)

0 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2017 às 00:06)

Boa noite.

Despeço-me novamente com valor negativo da temperatura.
É mais uma noite de frio, com geada certa - a questão é saber a que horas começará a entrada de nebulosidade e com ela a subida de temperatura.
Chamo a atenção para a humidade elevada por estes últimos dias, mesmo com temperaturas baixo de zero, comparando com os dias mais frios da semana passada: a sensação de frio aumenta bastante !

*Tatual: -1,1ºC
Hr: 81%*​


----------



## james (25 Jan 2017 às 00:13)

Despeço - me por hoje do fórum, com temperatura negativa, Tatual: -1 grau 

A partir de amanhã entraremos num novo ciclo deste inverno.


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2017 às 07:06)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *1.1 ºc* 

Neste momento 1.4 ºc , vento fraco e 96 % de HR.

De novo formação de geada na relva e carros


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2017 às 07:18)

Bom dia.
Muita geada hoje.
O céu permanece limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NNO.
Está muito frio o início do dia...Brrr!

*Tmín: -3,0ºC

Tmédia: -2,0ºC

Tatual: -2,8ºC
Hr: 87%*​


----------



## jonas (25 Jan 2017 às 07:40)

Boas,
Que frio!!!
Tatual:-2.7 graus, nevoeiro e geada forte.


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Jan 2017 às 07:42)

Boas. Céu limpo e mínima de *-0,4º*
Geada forte.


----------



## james (25 Jan 2017 às 07:55)

Bom dia. 

Mais um Início de manhã gelado, tudo congelado e branco, talvez a maior camada de geada deste inverno. 

Nono dia consecutivo desta série impressionante de temperaturas mínimas negativas,  a maior desde 2012. 

Tatual: - 2.5 graus


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2017 às 08:04)

Por aqui -2.5 °c
Atual:-1.7°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (25 Jan 2017 às 09:14)

james disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Mais um Início de manhã gelado, tudo congelado e branco, talvez a maior camada de geada deste inverno.
> 
> ...


Concordo. Tminima -2 de hoje mas facilmente a maior geada do ano, mais ainda quando atingi os -5.8. deito agua para descongelar o vidro ainda fica pior porque volta a congelar 







Enviado do meu ASUS_Z00VD através de Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (25 Jan 2017 às 09:17)

Por Guimarães vai assim


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## james (25 Jan 2017 às 09:43)

dopedagain disse:


> Concordo. Tminima -2 de hoje mas facilmente a maior geada do ano, mais ainda quando atingi os -5.8. deito agua para desco gelar o video ainda fica pior porque volta a congelar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quando me levantei,  o cenário era impressionante. Estava tudo, tudo branco literalmente, as árvores no meu quintal estavam com os ramos meios tombados de tanto gelo em cima e tenho um pequeno charco que estava congelado, até dava para passar por cima. 
Pelo caminho para o trabalho avistei muitos carros estacionados com compactas camadas de gelo por cima e fui todo o caminho com o sensor do carro a dar sempre temperaturas negativas de -1/-2 graus e com sinal de gelo. 

A relva, as plantas está tudo com um Aspeto amarelado, tal o massacre que têm tido com o gelo em cima. 

Este Inverno está a ser impressionante em termos de temperaturas mínimas e gelo/ geada, como há anos não se via. 
E não só pelos valores muito baixos mas também pela duração.  Nos últimos 10 dias, às 9 / 10 da noite já estão 0 graus ou negativos e que se prolonga até às 9/10 da manhã do dia seguinte. 
Tive mesmo 2 dias com temperaturas mínimas  negativas entre as 7 e meia da tarde de um dia que se prolongou até às 10 e meia da manhã do dia seguinte. 

O tempo vai mesmo para recordes. No Verão passado tive recordes de máximas, este Inverno estou a ter recordes de mínimas.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Jan 2017 às 11:38)

Bom dia,

Por aqui também mais uma mínima negativa, -1,5ºC
Aqui os carros também estavam todos brancos e havia bastante gelo na estrada. Ao vir embora de fotografar a geada passei por um carro que saiu fora da estrada e caiu num campo devido ao gelo.


----------



## jonas (25 Jan 2017 às 17:19)

Boas,
Minima de -2.9 graus.Geada forte.
A máxima foi de 15 graus.Agora estão 12 graus.O céu está a ficar nublado.O vento está fraco a moderado.
Logo a noite: seja bem vinda chuva!


----------



## james (25 Jan 2017 às 17:36)

Por aqui,  o céu já está muito nublado. 
Lá para a noite já deverá começar a chover alguma coisa.


----------



## qwerl (25 Jan 2017 às 18:05)

Boas

Por aqui a última temperatura negativa deste mês de janeiro chegou aos *-0,9ºC*
Tal como já foi dito grande camada de geada, até parecia que tinha nevado
Neste momento o céu já está muito nublado, e o vento a rodar para sul, no entanto a temperatura está ainda a descer, sigo com *6,8ºC*


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Jan 2017 às 18:54)

Boas,

por aqui céu nublado por cirrus, e temperatura bem mais amena em relação a ontem à mesma hora. É a chegada da chuva.


Hoje tive provavelmente a última mínima negativa do mês, a rondar os -4ºC, mês este que foi de gelar o osso por cá. Impressionante a sucessão de mínimas gélidas e geadas vigorosas. Foram quase quinze dias disto. 


Para recordar algo semelhante tenho de recuar oito anos (2009).


De salientar também que estive a três décimas de bater o recorde de temperatura mínima absoluta aqui em Merelim (-6,1ºC no dia 19). Depois de bater o recorde da máxima no verão, acontecer o mesmo com a mínima no inverno seguinte era incrível.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2017 às 19:02)

No radar já se vêm os aguaceiros a entrar na zona de Viana do Castelo...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2017 às 19:03)

Está calor comparado a ontem

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (25 Jan 2017 às 19:06)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui céu nublado por cirrus, e temperatura bem mais amena em relação a ontem à mesma hora. É a chegada da chuva.
> 
> ...




Eu bati o meu recorde da máxima no verão e da mínima agora no inverno!

Bom era bater agora recordes de precipitação...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Jan 2017 às 19:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> No radar já se vêm os aguaceiros a entrar na zona de Viana do Castelo...



Confirmo!


----------



## james (25 Jan 2017 às 19:18)

Começa a chover.


----------



## dopedagain (25 Jan 2017 às 19:58)

james disse:


> Começa a chover.


Aqui ainda não chegou, que saudades da chuva!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Jan 2017 às 20:27)

8°c saudades dos dos 3 °c de ontem...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (25 Jan 2017 às 21:14)

Por aqui estao 7 graus.
A espera da chuva.


----------



## james (26 Jan 2017 às 01:01)

Boa noite. 

Por aqui começa a ficar com ar de tempestade. 

O céu está encoberto e começam a ser audíveis as rajadas de vento. 

Vão caindo alguns aguaceiros fracos ocasionalmente.


----------



## james (26 Jan 2017 às 07:50)

Finalmente o regresso da chuva e do vento! 

Chove com grande intensidade!


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Jan 2017 às 08:21)

Começa a chover fraco. Vento moderado com rajadas.
*9,2º*


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2017 às 08:27)

Bom dia, 

chove bem e puxada a vento 

12.5 ºc actuais, que diferença em relação a ontem.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jan 2017 às 08:28)

Bom dia 9 °c chove certinha 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2017 às 08:52)

Até faz "fumo"agora 

Céu muito escuro.


----------



## james (26 Jan 2017 às 09:23)

Continua a chover bem, o acumulado é já de 7.1 mm. 

A PA a baixar de forma contínua , já baixou quase 20 hPa em menos de 24 horas. 

Tatual: 10.2 graus ( está a descer)


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Jan 2017 às 10:25)

*2,4mm* acumulados.
*8,4º* atuais.


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Jan 2017 às 11:32)

Desde as 8:30 que chove mais ou menos certinha e levo apenas 4,5 mm acumulados....
Creio que o pluviómetro da minha estação é pouco fiável, talvez por ser demasiado pequeno tem talvez uns 13\14 cm de diâmetro só.
*8,2º*


----------



## james (26 Jan 2017 às 11:49)

Meteofan disse:


> Desde as 8:30 que chove mais ou menos certinha e levo apenas 4,5 mm acumulados....
> Creio que o pluviómetro da minha estação é pouco fiável, talvez por ser demasiado pequeno tem talvez uns 13\14 cm de diâmetro só.
> *8,2º*




Esta frente também não traz grande chuva aqui para o Norte. 
Logo à noite vai entrar nova frente fria, que poderá ser interessante, pois poderá trazer aguaceiros de granizo e acompanhados de trovoadas, com possibilidade de queda de neve a cotas médias/ altas.


----------



## james (26 Jan 2017 às 11:58)

Chove praticamente sem parar, por vezes com mais intensidade outras vezes com menos, desde as 7 da manhã.


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Jan 2017 às 12:04)

james disse:


> Esta frente também não traz grande chuva aqui para o Norte.
> Logo à noite vai entrar nova frente fria, que poderá ser interessante, pois poderá trazer aguaceiros de granizo e acompanhados de trovoadas, com possibilidade de queda de neve a cotas médias/ altas.


Talvez esteja correta então, dá impressão que choveu mais mas também nunca tive pluviómetro por isso não sei bem.
Entretanto subiu para 6mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jan 2017 às 12:09)

Boas,
Atuais *9,7ºC* e *9,2mm* acumulados 

Velocidade do vento e rajadas tem vindo a aumentar intensidade :





Pressão a descer:


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2017 às 13:45)

Boa tarde.

Depois dos *-3,4ºC* de temperatura mínima de ontem, eis que hoje a *Tmín* é de *8,0ºC*. 
Obviamente que deverá baixar até logo, mas é "quentinha"...

A chuva começou a cair ainda ontem à noite, sob a forma de chuviscos.
Hoje tem sido moderada por períodos, acompanhada de vento fraco a moderado de SSE\SSO.
O *acumulado* vai em *24,1mm*.

*Tatual: 9,4ºC*
*Hr: 92%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Jan 2017 às 14:33)

*10mm* acumulados
Rajada máxima *37km\h*
Temperatura atual em queda: *8,1º*


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2017 às 14:36)

Bem, o PENICO do céu continua a contar: *27,2 mm*.
Mantêm-se a chuva, mais do que contava cair no dia de hoje. E a perspectiva é de muita chuva nos próximos 10 dias, principalmente nos primeiros dias de fevereiro.
Se bem que é a saída operacional do GFS das 6h (tipicamente extremista como também é a das 18h), o acumulado previsto é "exagerado":


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2017 às 14:37)

Bem, o PENICO do céu continua a contar: *27,2 mm*.
Mantêm-se a chuva, mais do que contava cair no dia de hoje. E a perspectiva é de muita chuva nos próximos 10 dias, principalmente nos primeiros dias de fevereiro.
Se bem que é a saída operacional do GFS das 6h (tipicamente extremista como também é a das 18h), o acumulado previsto é "exagerado":


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2017 às 15:47)

Chuvada neste momento 

Já choveu mais nesta frente de hoje do que o acumulado total do mês que tinha antes da frente.  ( 18.8 mm )

Sigo com *20 mm* acumulados e a subir


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2017 às 16:45)

Grande eco amarelo-laranja a sul do Porto...


----------



## Stinger (26 Jan 2017 às 16:48)

Já se ve abertas para o lado da praia 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através de Tapatalk


----------



## qwerl (26 Jan 2017 às 17:05)

Boas

Dia de bastante chuva, sempre a cair desde as 7h fraca a moderada, apesar de ter caído forte há uns minutos atrás
O vento de Sul também marcou presença com algumas rajadas interessantes. 21,6mm acumulados tanto em Grijó como na estação do @Joaopaulo  e 34mm em Pedroso 

Neste momento a chuva já está a acalmar e o céu está a clarear


----------



## Paelagius (26 Jan 2017 às 17:24)

Boa tarde,

Céu incrível com mammatus


----------



## srr (26 Jan 2017 às 17:28)

Umas Fotos ?


----------



## Stinger (26 Jan 2017 às 17:34)




----------



## Stinger (26 Jan 2017 às 17:38)




----------



## guimeixen (26 Jan 2017 às 17:50)

Boa tarde,

Choveu bem de manhã e ainda um pouco de tarde, 21,8mm acumulados.

De repente as nuvens ficaram alaranjadas proporcionando um bonito fim de tarde.




Sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## jonas (26 Jan 2017 às 18:02)

Boas,
Choveu todo o dia e continua.
Já se veem umas abertas a oeste.
24.2 de acumulado.
Tatual: 9 graus


----------



## Stinger (26 Jan 2017 às 18:03)




----------



## Paelagius (26 Jan 2017 às 18:11)

srr disse:


> Umas Fotos ?



17:27




17:27




17:29




17:38


----------



## Snifa (26 Jan 2017 às 18:30)

Boas,

por aqui *24 mm* acumulados, 10.3 ºc actuais.

Ao fim do dia foram visíveis alguns mammatus mas depressa se desvaneceram, ainda tive esperança que a luz do pôr do sol ficasse na posição ideal, mas tal não aconteceu.

Foto que fiz na altura:


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2017 às 19:14)

Boa noite.

BELAS IMAGENS! Sim senhor...

A tarde continuou com chuva moderada, sem grandes oscilações na intensidade.
O vento manteve-se fraco a moderado, com uma ou outra rajada, predominado de SSO.
O* acumulado* está nos *43,2 mm*. Nada mau! Nada mau.

*Tmín: 8,0ºC
Tatual: 10,0ºC

Tactual: 8,6ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Jan 2017 às 19:20)

*


Aristocrata disse:



			Boa noite.

BELAS IMAGENS! Sim senhor...

A tarde continuou com chuva moderada, sem grandes oscilações na intensidade.
O vento manteve-se fraco a moderado, com uma ou outra rajada, predominado de SSO.
O acumulado está nos 43,2 mm. Nada mau! Nada mau.

Clique para expandir...

*


Aristocrata disse:


> *Tmín: 8,0ºC
> Tatual: 10,0ºC
> 
> Tactual: 8,6ºC
> Hr: 92%*​


43mm? Fogo aí chove mesmo muito 

Aqui sigo com 22mm acumulados e mínima do dia com 6,8º


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Jan 2017 às 19:23)

Boa noite!
Durante a tarde chuva nem a vi.
*Acumulado* de 16mm


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2017 às 19:42)

Meteofan disse:


> 43mm? Fogo aí chove mesmo muito.
> Aqui sigo com 22mm acumulados...



Sim, é verdade.
As serras de Paços de Ferreira (não tem um nome específico vá-se lá saber porquê!), do Muro de Vandoma (ou do cruzeiro em Paredes) e de Barrosas, *são uma barreira de condensação importante*, ainda que as suas altitudes não ultrapassem os 570, os 519 e os 580 mts, respectivamente. Mas são elevações a ter em conta como primeira barreira efectiva de condensação. Quando chegam aí, as nuvens já "despejaram" bastante...

Neste momento não chove e o céu encontra-se muito nublado.
O vento está calmo.
A temperatura está agora a descer e estaremos a entrar no pós-frontal que não deverá trazer surpresas. Talvez um ou outro aguaceiro com granizo...

*Tatual: 8,1ºC
Hr: 91%*​


----------



## panzer4 (26 Jan 2017 às 20:01)

Meteofan disse:


> 43mm? Fogo aí chove mesmo muito
> 
> Aqui sigo com 22mm acumulados e mínima do dia com 6,8º




E confirmo meteofan, trabalhei 5 anos em Felgueiras,em Varziela,e chovia bem,sim, e agora estou a trabalhar em Paços,em Meixomil, e tanto em chuva como em frio,paços é 3 vezes pior! deve ser como o aristocrata diz, das serras !


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Jan 2017 às 20:11)

Todos os anos neva no cruzeiro.
Espero q este ano não fuja a regra.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (26 Jan 2017 às 20:27)

Mais uma frente que seria muito boa se estivéssemos em maio ou Junho ou até em Agosto ( em verões muito chuvosos).
Claro que já foi melhor que nada, tal é o inverno miserável que estamos a ter. 

Mas as frentes dignas de inverno tardam em chegar, a que estava prevista para domingo, o GFS já cortou bastante precipitação. Provavelmente mais uma boa frente para um mês tipo Abril, mas para Janeiro.... 

Não está fácil....


----------



## jonas (26 Jan 2017 às 20:44)

Acho que para a semana o inverno (propriamente dito) vai chegar...
Sigo com 6.8 graus.


----------



## jonas (26 Jan 2017 às 20:55)

Pos-frontal a proximar-se...varios aguaceiros
Pelo Blitzortung tem algumas descargas...


----------



## james (26 Jan 2017 às 21:05)

Eu penso que mais para a noitinha estão previstos períodos de chuva, com uma nova frente, e não aguaceiros. 

Aqui  o céu está de novo a ficar encoberto, com nebulosidade  de Sul e o vento a vir do mesmo quadrante. 

Aliás, é essa a previsão do IPMA: Períodos de chuva passando a aguaceiros no início da manhã, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoadas.


----------



## jonas (26 Jan 2017 às 21:08)

Penso que depois destes aguaceiros aparecerá uma nova frente.
No satélite conseguem-se diferenciar os aguaceiros e depois a nova frente.
Tatual: 6 graus (a descer)


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Jan 2017 às 21:17)

Alguem vê trovoada a oeste de Espinho? apareceu um eco no radar


----------



## cookie (26 Jan 2017 às 23:04)

Por VC manhã chuvosa sendo que de tarde pouco ou nada choveu e o sol ainda deu o ar da sua graça. Disseram-me que de tarde houve trovoada, audível pelo menos, na zona do porto. Alguém confirma?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jan 2017 às 23:33)

Boas,
Acumulados *22,9mm * Acabo de ver dois relâmpagos para Oeste, sobre o mar 


Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei ao final da tarde:


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jan 2017 às 01:42)

Chove moderado , *1,2mm* acumulados a subir 

Atuais *8,2ºC *com algumas rajadas de Sul


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Jan 2017 às 01:52)

Trovoada aqui.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jan 2017 às 01:54)

Pareceu-me ouvir um trovão 

Contínua a chover


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Jan 2017 às 02:07)

Chuva moderada.


----------



## Paelagius (27 Jan 2017 às 07:35)

Bom dia,

Precipitação acompanhada de queda de granizo neste momento.

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (27 Jan 2017 às 07:37)

Boas,
Aguaceiro torrencial.
Tatual:6 graus
vento de noroeste


----------



## james (27 Jan 2017 às 07:47)

Bom dia. Noite de muita chuva! 

Acumulei mais esta noite que no dia de ontem todo.

No total deste evento já levo 40 mm.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2017 às 07:48)

Queda de granizo!

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2017 às 08:41)

Bom dia, 

aguaceiros por vezes fortes acumularam *13.2 mm* até ao momento.

Fresquinho com 7.3 ºc actuais


----------



## dopedagain (27 Jan 2017 às 09:08)

Serra do soajo e Peneda já com os cumes brancos. visiveis daqui desde Ponte de Lima. Um amigo de rio caldo também me mandou uma foto do Gerês e está branquinho!


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jan 2017 às 09:37)

A cota de neve deve andar abaixo dos 1000m previstos, neste momento levo apenas *4,5º* aos 480m aproximadamente.


----------



## james (27 Jan 2017 às 09:38)

Está a cair granizo.


----------



## cookie (27 Jan 2017 às 09:40)

grande chuvada com granizo à mistura por são mamede infesta. há pouco pareceu-me ouvir um ronco mas não aparece nada no real-time lightning.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Jan 2017 às 09:42)

Bom dia,

O dia tem sido de aguaceiros fortes, 12,7mm aumulados. Estão 7,4ºC.

Depois da passagem deste último aguaceiro começaram a aparecer as mammatus por baixo da bigorna.




Mammatus clouds by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Intruso (27 Jan 2017 às 09:49)

Meteofan disse:


> A cota de neve deve andar abaixo dos 1000m previstos, neste momento levo apenas *4,5º* aos 480m aproximadamente.


Não consegues ver o Marão daí? 
Se sim já tem neve?


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jan 2017 às 09:53)

Intruso disse:


> Não consegues ver o Marão daí?
> Se sim já tem neve?


Não, de minha casa não vejo, tenho de andar uns 2 kms para ver, mas infelizmente tenho o carro na oficina por isso não vou poder ir ver. Mas muito provavelmente já terá alguma neve acumulada.


----------



## Intruso (27 Jan 2017 às 09:53)

guimeixen disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> O dia tem sido de aguaceiros fortes, 12,7mm aumulados. Estão 7,4ºC.
> 
> ...


Estranho aparecer, visto que a tempestade está para durar. Aqui na Maia está um frio que não se pode. 5° no carro.


----------



## Intruso (27 Jan 2017 às 10:11)

Meteofan disse:


> Não, de minha casa não vejo, tenho de andar uns 2 kms para ver, mas infelizmente tenho o carro na oficina por isso não vou poder ir ver. Mas muito provavelmente já terá alguma neve acumulada.


Obrigado. Gostava de dar lá um salto. 
Vamos ver se lá vou.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2017 às 10:14)

Bom dia.

Ontem terminei o dia com um *acumulado* de *45,2 mm*.
Os aguaceiros de hoje já permitiram um *acumulado* de *15,7 mm*.
O céu apresenta-se muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco, moderado e com rajadas na passagem das células.

Os modelos andam no põe e tira para a nossa zona. Para já ainda não sabemos bem se vamos ter a próxima semana "à antiga" ou então mais uma semana de chuva (apenas).

*Tatual: 7,1ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## james (27 Jan 2017 às 10:29)

Chove torrencialmente . 

O acumulado de hoje já vai em 31 mm.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Jan 2017 às 11:21)

Bom dia! 
*O ACUMULADO DA NOITE FOI DE 15mm*
A pouco caiu um aguaceiro intenso com pedraça e uns roncos à mistura


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jan 2017 às 11:27)

Muito escuro para Oeste


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jan 2017 às 12:01)

Tenho informação que na Lameira, Fafe a 750m de altitude caiu água neve de manhã...


----------



## Stinger (27 Jan 2017 às 12:08)

Como tá a freita ?


----------



## Intruso (27 Jan 2017 às 12:54)

À poucos minutos caiu água neve aqui na Maia. A temperatura estava a 6°, com a nuvem que passou e encobriu tudo com a ajuda do vento gelado , baixou para 3°, tendo caído alguns flocos. 
Promete isto. 
Será que é desta que vejo neve por aqui?


----------



## james (27 Jan 2017 às 13:07)

Chove torrencialmente de novo! 

Dia frio e chuvoso, que dia invernal...

Era também capaz de jurar que no início da manhã vi cair água - neve...

Tatual: 8 graus 

Este evento já leva um acumulado de 57 mm.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jan 2017 às 13:12)

Ora a cota de neve anda nos 800m

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## james (27 Jan 2017 às 13:14)

A cota de neve está dentro do previsto pelo IPMA.


----------



## Intruso (27 Jan 2017 às 13:38)

Vamos ver se há alguma surpresa.


----------



## jonas (27 Jan 2017 às 14:01)

Boas,
Tempo frio, apenas 7.5 graus.
Tenho esperança de ver água neve ......continuam os aguaceiros.


----------



## cookie (27 Jan 2017 às 14:09)

Cenário há pouco







Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jan 2017 às 14:22)

Sigo com *15*mm acumulados e apenas *4,9º* de temperatura.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jan 2017 às 15:45)

Abriu o sol e a temperatura lá subiu, ainda assim está frio com *7,1º* atuais


----------



## jonas (27 Jan 2017 às 16:50)

Boas,
Que chuvada!
Acumulou 1.8 em 5 min e continua
Hoje sigo com 20 mm de acumulado, estão 9 graus.
Tmax de 10.4 graus.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Jan 2017 às 18:05)

Máxima de 7,7º
Neste momento sigo com *4,9º* e céu nublado.


----------



## jonas (27 Jan 2017 às 18:09)

Por aqui 6.8 graus e em queda.. Céu nublado


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2017 às 18:46)

Boa noite.

Por cá temos aguaceiros constantes, fracos a moderados, e um ou outro com granizo fino (ou de pequenas dimensões).
O *acumulado* é de *25,4 mm*.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado (na passagem das células).
Estou curioso para ver as zonas de montanha. Com a precipitação do nosso litoral, A Peneda-Gerês deverá ter um bom manto branco nesta altura. Também o Alvão-Marão e o Montemuro devem ter uma boa camada.

*Tactual: 7,5ºC
Hr: 85% *​


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jan 2017 às 18:54)

Boas,
Dia fresco, mínima de *6,9ºC* e máxima de *10,7ºC* . Acumulado do dia está nos *13,9mm* , *61mm*  este mês 

Foto que tirei pouco depois das 17h, aguaceiro a descarregar no mar : 




Sigo com *8,8ºC* e vento fraco de Noroeste.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Jan 2017 às 20:31)

Sigo com 6°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (28 Jan 2017 às 08:18)

Bom dia,
Noite de aguaceiros.
Cai mais um agora, estao 4.8 graus.
O evento rendeu 45 mm ate as 18h de ontem.
Agora nao estou no local da estação


----------



## JoaoCodeco (28 Jan 2017 às 08:46)

Bom dia! 
Este evento esta nos 51mm
Ainda faltam dados...!


----------



## james (28 Jan 2017 às 09:31)

Bom dia. 

Mais um dia nublado e com aguaceiros. 

Acumulei desde a meia - noite mais 6.8 mm a acrescentar ao evento. 

Tatual: 7 graus


A próxima frente que nos vai atingir já deve ter iniciado, com certeza, o seu lento trajecto de aproximação à nossa região...


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jan 2017 às 11:24)

Duas fotos de ontem na Serra da Freita :











https://www.facebook.com/cpp.rma/


----------



## james (28 Jan 2017 às 14:51)

Por aqui, já se sente a acção da nova frente. 

O céu já está encoberto, o vento de SO já sopra com alguma intensidade,  a chuva parece iminente...


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Jan 2017 às 15:18)

Chuva fraca por aqui


----------



## james (28 Jan 2017 às 15:21)

Já chove.


----------



## dopedagain (28 Jan 2017 às 19:37)

Vamos lá animar isto.... Hoje a tarde no alto da Pedrada! Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês


----------



## qwerl (28 Jan 2017 às 21:01)

Boas

Hoje o dia começou com céu pouco nublado mas foi encobrindo por completo durante o dia
Durante a madrugada caíram uns aguaceiros fracos

Neste momento o céu está muito nublado e o vento a puxar de Sul, a chuva não deve demorar muito...
Amanhã o GFS prevê cerca de 40/45mm para o Litoral Norte, o que chover até ao fim do mês provavelmente não vai chegar para alcançar a média mas sempre equilibra um bocado o mês...


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Jan 2017 às 09:14)

Chuva moderada, sigo com *10,2mm* acumulados.
Vento moderado rajada máxima *43 km\h*
*11,2º*


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2017 às 09:24)

Boas,

30.4 mm acumulados no isep. 

Não estou no Porto,mais logo digo o acumulado na minha estação. 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ct2jzr (29 Jan 2017 às 09:32)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> 30.4 mm acumulados no isep.
> 
> ...


Não me lembro de ter parado...  Tem sido constante ou quase 

Enviado do meu Moto G (4) através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Jan 2017 às 10:36)

*13* mm acumulados e *11,4º*

Chove fraco agora. Entretanto o GFS 6Z mete muita água até dia 6\7 de fevereiro principalmente no NO


----------



## james (29 Jan 2017 às 11:25)

Bom dia. 

Dia de chuva,já levo 24.4 mm. ​


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Jan 2017 às 12:00)

Chuva fraca, sigo com *15mm*.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jan 2017 às 12:03)

Boas,
Por aqui tempo fechado, nevoeiro cerrado e chuva , sigo com *23,7mm* acumulados 

O vento tem soprado moderado a forte com rajadas. Máxima de *69km/h 
*
Neste momento *12,6ºC* e vento de SW a *33km/h*


----------



## jonas (29 Jan 2017 às 12:07)

Boas,
A reportar do Furadouro.
O mar esta algo agitado, mas a praia mantemse com algum areal.
Quarta feira o panorama vai mudar
Chove fraco a moderadoo e estao 13 graus.(segundo o termometro do lidl)
Vento moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## qwerl (29 Jan 2017 às 12:20)

Boas

Noite de muita chuva e vento, sendo que a partir das 4 choveu muito. Acumulado de *30,2mm *em Grijó e *36mm* em Ovar
Neste momento nevoeiro com chuva fraca, vento com algumas rajadas...
A estação de Grijó segue com 79,2mm este mês


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2017 às 14:03)

Boa tarde.

Noite e manhã de muita chuva.
O acumulado está nos 42,1 mm.
Bem bom já que pensei que pudesse ser menos. E assim o mês de janeiro lá se foi compondo no que toca a precipitação...


----------



## smpereira (29 Jan 2017 às 15:23)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui, chuva, chuva e mais chuva, não para de chover, foi a noite toda e continua pelo dia fora até agora sempre a chover e não pára. 
Os acumulados devem ser bem jeitosos


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jan 2017 às 17:40)

Continua o tempo de chuva e nevoeiro cerrado, acumulado está nos *32,9mm* 

Atuais *12,1ºC* e *100%* de humidade.


----------



## qwerl (29 Jan 2017 às 17:58)

Por aqui tem chovido fraco a moderado a tarde toda, neste momento vai chovendo moderadamente com algum nevoeiro. 

Os pequenos ribeiros têm andado a passear pelos campos mais baixos, e a chuva persistente, apesar de não ser muito intensa, tem-nos mantido em leito de cheia  num daqueles dias típicos de inverno do nosso litoral norte (que têm escasseado neste inverno) em que chove todo o dia sem interrupções. Quem vê os campos todos encharcados hoje pensa que tem chovido muito neste inverno 

No entanto estes últimos dias tem permitido compor um bocado o mês de Janeiro no que toca a precipitação, evitando que este seja um dos meses de Janeiro mais secos de sempre. A terra e as barragens agradecem 

Grijó segue com 36mm mas acho que o acumulado tem subido muito lentamente para a chuva que tem caído...


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Jan 2017 às 18:52)

qwerl disse:


> Grijó segue com 36mm mas acho que o acumulado tem subido muito lentamente para a chuva que tem caído...



Penso que está a contabilizar corretamente.
Por aqui *34,8mm* 

Tabela de algumas estacões do WU  do Litoral Norte:






http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2017 às 19:43)

Boas, 

já pelo Porto, a viagem desde Mogadouro foi feita quase sempre com chuva persistente e nevoeiros. 

Por aqui sigo com *37.8 mm* acumulados e 13.0 ºc actuais com 98 % HR, chove persistente. 

Janeiro leva  *104,2 mm* acumulados ( pelo menos passa a barreira psicológica dos 100 mm embora esteja abaixo da média)


----------



## ct2jzr (29 Jan 2017 às 20:08)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> já pelo Porto, a viagem desde Mogadouro foi feita quase sempre com chuva persistente e nevoeiros.
> 
> ...


Qual a média? 

Ainda vai chover amanhã 

Enviado do meu Moto G (4) através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Jan 2017 às 20:09)

Chuva fraca, com 20mm acumulados.
*11º* atuais


----------



## james (29 Jan 2017 às 20:43)

Por aqui recomeçou a chover, após uma pausa durante a tarde. 

Aqui no Minho está a chover abaixo do modelado, a frente passou mais a Sul do que estava previsto. 

Levo um acumulado de 26 mm.


----------



## qwerl (29 Jan 2017 às 21:30)

Por aqui neste momento vai caindo morrinha com bastante nevoeiro.

Foi um dia de precipitação constante, sempre a chover desde as 0h, já são quase 22 horas seguidas a chover, tendo sido forte durante a noite

A temperatura também está muito agradável e a humidade anda colada nos 100%. Olhando as previsões ainda deve chover durante esta noite


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Jan 2017 às 21:46)

Boa noite.

Por cá a chuva fraca mas constante permanece.
O acumulado sobe agora muito lentamente, mas a elevar o total do dia para uns generosos 46,2 mm.
O vento sopra fraco de SO.

*Tmín: 8,9ºC
Tmáx: 13,7ºC

Tactual: 13,2ºC
Hr: 92%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2017 às 01:08)

Boa noite.

Terminei o dia de domingo com um* acumulado* de *50,5 mm*.
Já depois das 23h a intensidade da chuva aumentou, bem como o vento que sopra agora moderado com rajadas de SO.
O novo dia já vai com *3,0 mm* de chuva.
Vamos ver o que nos traz esta semana. Será que é desta que a "seca" desaparece? 

*Tatual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Jan 2017 às 09:17)

Continua o céu muito nublado, com* 10,7º*
O acumulado de precipitação de ontem ficou pelos *24,4mm*
Hoje sigo com mais* 4mm.*
Total do mês: *77,4mm*


----------



## james (30 Jan 2017 às 09:29)

Bom dia. 

Belo início de semana com céu encoberto, alguma chuva e vento. 

Hoje já levo um acumulado de 6 mm. 
Ontem o acumulado foi de 35 mm. 
Este mês já levo de acumulado 111 mm.


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Jan 2017 às 12:35)

A temperatura está estagnada nos 11º aproximadamente desde ontem de manhã... Não sobe nem desce.
4mm acumulados e chuvisca.


----------



## cookie (30 Jan 2017 às 14:54)

ontem dia verdadeiramente deprimente por VC com nevoeiro e morrinha, por vezes substituída por chuva de maior intensidade. a temperatura rondou os 12 graus.
hoje o dia amanheceu cinzento e com chuva fraca mas rapidamente parou de chover e de certa forma aliviou, embora o dia se mantenha cinzento.


----------



## qwerl (30 Jan 2017 às 14:58)

Boas

O acumulado de ontem em Grijó foi de *39,6mm*
Durante a madrugada ainda caiu alguma chuva fraca e o acumulado até agora é de *1,8mm*
Neste momento sigo com céu muito nublado, vento fraco a moderado de Sul. A chuva deve regressar mais para o fim da tarde 
Entretanto o acumulado da estação de Grijó do mês de Janeiro segue em 90,4mm, sendo que desde quinta-feira (4 dias e meio) caíram 77,2mm. Nada mau, apesar de achar que aqui deva ter chovido um pouco mais...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Jan 2017 às 15:54)

Boa tarde!
Vento moderado S/SW


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Jan 2017 às 16:02)

Sigo com os mesmos *11º* e por vezes aguaceiros fracos.* 4,2mm *acumulados.


----------



## jonas (30 Jan 2017 às 16:35)

Boas,
Já ultrapassei os 100 mm de acumulado este mês, com 102.8 mm.
Amanhã ainda deve chover, por isso deve ficar na casa dos 110 mm
Temperatura de 13.8 graus, e humidade nos 71%, de manhã choveu, mas de tarde não.
Pelos vistos lá para o fim da semana vamos ter algo mais sério....espero começar em grande fevereiro.


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Jan 2017 às 17:24)

Adivinhem a temperatura....
Pois é, continuam *11,0º*, a temperatura tem estado sempre entre 10,9 e 11,2 desde ontem de manhã, incrível estabilidade 
*4,5mm* e céu encoberto com vento por vezes moderado, rajada máxima *30 km\h.
88%* humidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2017 às 17:35)

Entretanto nova frente já está a entrar em Viana do Castelo com aguaceiros que parecem ser jeitosos pelo que se vê no radar...


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jan 2017 às 18:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2017 às 20:15)

Parece que continua a chover bem na zona de Viana do Castelo pelas imagens de radar... Alguém confirma?


----------



## qwerl (30 Jan 2017 às 20:41)

Boa noite 

Por aqui o vento vai soprando moderado de Sul com algumas rajadas interessantes. O céu continua muito nublado como aliás esteve todo o dia, no entanto não chove desde a madrugada

A chuva vai-se aproximando lentamente do Litoral Norte e já vai chovendo no Minho litoral há um bom bocado. Em breve deverá chegar cá


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Jan 2017 às 21:49)

Boa noite!
Chove fraco mais certinho, acompanhada de vento fraco/moderado S/SW
O acumulado deste mês esta nos *89mm 
*


----------



## james (30 Jan 2017 às 22:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Parece que continua a chover bem na zona de Viana do Castelo pelas imagens de radar... Alguém confirma?




Sim, chove bem e  certinho há já bastante tempo.

O acumulado vai em 10 mm.


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Jan 2017 às 22:34)

Boa noite,

Por aqui estão *12,4ºC* e *73%* de humidade. Vento de Sul a *20km/h*

Acumulados *0,7mm* , *100,3mm* este mês


----------



## JoaoCodeco (30 Jan 2017 às 22:58)

*12.2ºC *temperatura e *86%* HR
Vento de S/SW
Chove sem interrupções...


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Jan 2017 às 00:57)

Ainda não chove, mas o vento aumentou de intensidade. Rajadas acima dos *50km/h *de *Sul*


----------



## cookie (31 Jan 2017 às 07:23)

Ontem pelas 22:30 recomeçou a chover. De momento chove certinho e estão 12 graus, 98% HR e PA 1017.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Jan 2017 às 08:00)

Bom Dia.
Chove fraco, com *0,3mm* acumulados.
*9,9º*


----------



## james (31 Jan 2017 às 09:35)

Bom dia. 

Por aqui chove ininterruptamente.

O acumulado já vai em 10 mm.


----------



## Guedes 114 (31 Jan 2017 às 09:46)

*Autoridade Marítima alerta para agravamento das condições meteo-oceanográficas*
*nos próximos dias*

A Autoridade Marítima Nacional, através das Capitanias dos Portos de Vila do Conde e Póvoa de
Varzim, alerta toda a comunidade marítima e a população em geral para a previsão de agravamento das
condições meteo-oceanográficas, a partir de 4ª-feira, 01 de Fevereiro, com especial incidência nos dias 3 e
4 de Fevereiro, prolongando-se até domingo, 5 de Fevereiro. A ondulação poderá atingir uma altura
superior a 8 metros
.
Recomenda-se a protecção de infraestruturas junto à linha de costa, tal como bares e restaurantes e
o reforço da amarração e a vigilância apertada das embarcações. Desaconselham-se os passeios na
costa, próximos da zona de rebentação e o acesso pedonal aos molhes das barras dos Portos de Vila do
Conde e Póvoa de Varzim.

A Autoridade Marítima Nacional, através da Estação de Salva-Vidas da Póvoa de Varzim e Vila do
Conde e demais, encontra-se de prevenção e pronta para responder a situações que impliquem
intervenção em matéria de salvamento marítimo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Jan 2017 às 09:53)

Chove fraco, o acumulado está em 0,9mm.
Sigo em descida de temperatura, com *9,0º*


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Jan 2017 às 11:35)

Bom dia,
Chove já à algumas horas, sem parar


----------



## james (31 Jan 2017 às 12:18)

Por aqui chove sem parar desde as 3 da madrugada, sempre certinha... 

Que bela rega....


----------



## jonas (31 Jan 2017 às 14:10)

Boas,
Chuva sem parar, hoje já acumulou 12 mm
Subindo assim o acumulado do mês para 115mm
O céu está nublado, vento fraco de noroeste.


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Jan 2017 às 17:32)

Por aqui pouca chuva, mas céu muito nublado. *2mm* acumulados com *10,2º*


----------



## jonas (31 Jan 2017 às 17:49)

Boas,
Ja parou de chover....concluo assim o mes com 116,4 mm de acumulado...
O ceu agora encontra-se com algumas abertas.
Tatual: 12.4 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Jan 2017 às 17:57)

E pronto não chove mais hoje parece, acabo o mês então com *76,5mm* de acumulado, nada mau considerando que pensava que ia ficar a zeros ou perto....


----------



## qwerl (31 Jan 2017 às 18:12)

Boas

Dia marcado por chuva fraca durante a manhã, que parou por volta das 14h. A estação de Grijó segue com *1,8mm *no entanto acho que por aqui choveu um pouco mais...

Sendo assim esta estação termina com *92,2mm* de acumulado, continua abaixo da média mas os últimos dias permitiram uma recuperação razoável. A média também faz-se de meses abaixo e acima da média, no ano passado em Janeiro choveu acima da média, este ano foi abaixo


----------



## james (31 Jan 2017 às 18:56)

Boas, 

Hoje choveu grande parte do dia, sendo fraca a partir do meio da manhã. 

O acumulado é de 13.2 mm. 

O acumulado deste mês é de 128 mm, praticamente metade da média.


----------



## qwerl (31 Jan 2017 às 20:12)

A chuva fraca puxada a algum vento regressou há pouco por aqui, durante a tarde não choveu.
*2mm* acumulados em Grijó


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Jan 2017 às 20:20)

Choveu praticamente todo o dia, sendo que de momento houve uma pausa!


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2017 às 20:28)

Boa noite.

Por cá tivemos chuva fraca\chuviscos até meio da tarde, de forma contínua.
O *acumulado* de hoje é de* 6,4 mm*.
O *total* para este mês de janeiro é de uns simpáticos *150,5 mm*.
Muito bom, parecia que iria ser um mês extremamente seco. 
O vento soprou moderado com rajadas ao início da madrugada, tornando-se fraco.

*Tactual: 10,7ºC
Hr: 91%
*​*Venha daí o fevereiro e que se solte a chuva que há em si!!! *


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Jan 2017 às 20:46)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Por cá tivemos chuva fraca\chuviscos até meio da tarde, de forma contínua.
> O *acumulado* de hoje é de* 6,4 mm*.
> ...




150.5mm?! 

Nessa zona chove bem


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Jan 2017 às 20:59)

Um pouco surpreendentemente depois das abertas de tarde eis que agora chove bem e já vai em 3mm de acumulado.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (31 Jan 2017 às 23:31)

Temperatura actual de 13ºC, brisa, sem chuva de momento!


----------



## ampa62 (1 Fev 2017 às 00:31)

Boa noite.
 Terminei o mês de Janeiro com 131.8 mm acumulados. Longe, bem longe de Janeiro 2016.


----------

